# Frog-gigging



## sedarfairy (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm officially starting my stalking campaign of KrunchyFrogg...


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 5, 2007)

YES!


...wha?


----------



## DaveyJones (Mar 5, 2007)

tastes like chicken


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 5, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm officially starting my stalking campaign of KrunchyFrogg...



I wouldn't recommend it.  Stalking people can make them angry and KrunchyFrogg  probably knows how to fight back.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 5, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend it.  Stalking people can make them angry and KrunchyFrogg  probably knows how to fight back.




_...those kicks were fast as lightning..._

Eh, I'm harmless.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 5, 2007)

So what do we get if we catch krunchy?

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 6, 2007)

I suggest you stalk different frogs. . .

I've never had a stalker    *jealous*


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> So what do we get if we catch krunchy?




If we took the bones out, it wouldn't be crunchy, would it?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Mar 7, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> If we took the bones out, it wouldn't be crunchy, would it?




DEEP FRY that sucker!

You might try different Amphibians.

There's Toad from Wind in the Willows.  But he's a English Toad, so you might get mistaken for Stalking David Bowie.

There's Kermit.  While tough & felt-like, there is that nice Pork After-taste.

There's Mel Torme, the Velvet Frog.  But he's Dead, so he's pretty easy to track down.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 7, 2007)

*suggestions?*

I hadn't thought of a good prize for catching Krunchy...what do you think is worthy of such a feat?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 7, 2007)

and what are your qualifications for being stalked Hafrogman?  I'd consider it.  I'm not necessarily a one frog woman.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 7, 2007)

jealousy is an ugly emotion, hafrogman.  Get your own stalker!


----------



## Aurora (Mar 7, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> and what are your qualifications for being stalked Hafrogman?  I'd consider it.  I'm not necessarily a one frog woman.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 7, 2007)

Bones... Boz, you are a weird man.  

Vraille Darkfang--you missed one. the Honeysmacks frog. Crack him open and you have your own proverbial mana from heaven.

But I fear eating him would sort of defeat the purpose. Who would one stalk next?? (posted before hafrogman posted his qualifications...)



			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I hadn't thought of a good prize for catching Krunchy...what do you think is worthy of such a feat?




Well, bragging rights goes without saying.

How about a frog hand puppet? The kind they sell at aquariums? I'd stalk Krunchy for a hand puppet.

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 7, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> and what are your qualifications for being stalked Hafrogman?  I'd consider it.  I'm not necessarily a one frog woman.



Wow, flashbacks to job interviews.  Should I be wearing a tie?  What are you looking for in a stalkee?







			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> jealousy is an ugly emotion, hafrogman.  Get your own stalker!



Jealousy is usually an ugly emotion. . . but really, not for frogs.

If I were *green* with envy, would anyone notice?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 7, 2007)

LMAO!

You can be the green frog, crunchy frogs come covered in chocolate, with the bones still in!

(thanks BOZ, I love it when people get it)


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Bones... Boz, you are a weird man.




yes.  but that's from a monty python sketch about the police at a restaurant with some very questionable items on the menu.  

Praline: Next we have number four, 'crunchy frog'. 

Milton: Ah, yes. 

Praline: Am I right in thinking there's a real frog in here? 

Milton: Yes. A little one. 

Praline: What sort of frog? 

Milton: A dead frog. 

Praline: Is it cooked? 

Milton: No. 

Praline: What, a raw frog? 

(Superintendent Parrot looks increasingly queasy.) 

Milton: We use only the finest baby frogs, dew picked and flown from Iraq, cleansed in finest quality spring water, lightly killed, and then sealed in a succulent Swiss quintuple smooth treble cream milk chocolate envelope and lovingly frosted with glucose. 

Praline: That's as maybe, it's still a frog. 

Milton: What else? 

Praline: Well don't you even take the bones out? 

Milton: If we took the bones out it wouldn't be crunchy would it? 

Praline: Superintendent Parrot ate one of those. 

Parrot: Excuse me a moment. (exits hurriedly) 

Milton: It says 'crunchy frog' quite clearly. 

Praline: Well, the superintendent thought it was an almond whirl. People won't expect there to be a frog in there. They're bound to think it's some form of mock frog. 

Milton: (insulted) Mock frog? We use no artificial preservatives or additives of any kind! 

Praline: Nevertheless, I must warn you that in future you should delete the words 'crunchy frog', and replace them with the legend 'crunchy raw unboned real dead frog', if you want to avoid prosecution. 

Milton: What about our sales?


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 7, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yes.  but that's from a monty python sketch about the police at a restaurant with some very questionable items on the menu.




Darn it! Clearly I have not seen enough Python.   

[scout's honor]Next year's Christmas list will feature the Python box set prominently.[/scout's honor]

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 7, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Milton: What about our sales?




What, you're not going to post the next line?  Probably just as well.  Still, I love what comes next.

I think it would be far more appropriate if the box bore a big, red label saying WARNING: LARK'S VOMIT!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 7, 2007)

That would've been my second choice for a user name.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, but I doubt ANYONE would want to stalk Larksvomit.  Although, I suppose if they did, you certainly wouldn't have to worry about havomitman horning in on your stalking action.  Hmmm, kind of a toss-up, really.

. . . but I REALLY don't want to see THAT hand puppet.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, you're not going to post the next line?  Probably just as well.




it got off the subject of crunchy frogs, so i saw no need to continue.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I doubt ANYONE would want to stalk Larksvomit.  Although, I suppose if they did, you certainly wouldn't have to worry about havomitman horning in on your stalking action.  Hmmm, kind of a toss-up, really.
> 
> . . . but I REALLY don't want to see THAT hand puppet.



LMFAO!  Post of the day!


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 8, 2007)

OOOhhh..I like the hand puppet idea.  any other suggestions out there?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Krunchy...the larksvomit extravaganza is definitely the post of the day.  It might even qualify someone to be stalked...the ingenuity.  the creativity...I'm waffling here hafrogman.  give me a little more.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 8, 2007)

You're losing her krunchy....

Ah, the fickle heart of the fey.

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 8, 2007)

we ARE infamous for our short attention span and fascination for the shiny...hafrogman seems kind of shiny.  what say you krunchy????


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 8, 2007)

Go ahead.  Suzi will still stalk me.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 8, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> ...I'm waffling here hafrogman.  give me a little more.




Waffling?  I suppose I could make you waffles.  I'd just have to run out and get myself the iron. . . any particular kind of waffles?


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 8, 2007)

Hafrogman is throwing in waffles? Real maple syrup?

This is turning into a complicated proposition.

Though waffles do not come with bones.

*off to contemplate hand puppets vrs. waffles*
-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice try Krunchy...You can't get rid of me so easily.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm afraid the waffles are no good...sugar and caffeine make me convulse.  I can't possibly achieve stealth if i'm having a seizure outside your window from too many waffles.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 9, 2007)

you know Suzi...if we combine our efforts we could stalk 2 frogs at once...we could be a formidable team...hehe


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 9, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you know Suzi...if we combine our efforts we could stalk 2 frogs at once...we could be a formidable team...hehe




rock paper scissor??

Or do we simply tag team??

-Suzi


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Mar 9, 2007)

Some other frogs to consider:

1. WJ Frog (or whatever the WB's Mascot is named).  He sings good, and he's the face of an entire network!  (Or 1/2 the face of the new, combine UPN/WB, cellar dwelling....)

Stalking him might double the Station's Nielsen Ratings.

2.  Mark Twain's Notorious Jumping Frog of Calaveras County

He's literary!

3.  Various Princes to be.  Kiss the right one, & you'll be Princess of, ummm.  Monaco, England, what other Monarchies are left?



But here's a way to become a Real Stalker:

On this new show on the Travel Channel  The Star, Andrew Zimmern is served a Frog!

It's a Live Frog.  They chop its head right off, feed him it's still beating heart, the it's little head gets to stare at him the entire time he's eating soup made of its innards!

How's that for a true Stalking Goal!

You can slowly creep around, til one day.... BAM!  Rip out his still beating heart & eat right in front of him.

That would be the mark of a true stalker  

You are refering to amphibians in this post right?  Not anyone with a Frog-Based Handle.

In that case:  Unless you live in a Countyr where Cannabilism is legal, you probablly don't want to rip his still beating heart out & eat it.  Though you would get extra points at a Vampier LARP.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 9, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Nice try Krunchy...You can't get rid of me so easily.



Ahhhhh!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 9, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Some other frogs to consider:



Don't forget Artemis Clyde Frog.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> rock paper scissor??
> 
> Or do we simply tag team??
> 
> -Suzi



 oh, definitely tag team.  How do you feel about frog legs suzi?  hehehe


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> oh, definitely tag team.  How do you feel about frog legs suzi?  hehehe




Only if they are dipped in larksvomit and eaten with hand puppets. 

Hafrogman! We have room for another! Bring your tribute of waffles and prepare for stalking.

-Suzi


*all other frogs may enter themselves on a reserve list for stalking once the coven makes 3.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Only if they are dipped in larksvomit and eaten with hand puppets.
> 
> Hafrogman! We have room for another! Bring your tribute of waffles and prepare for stalking.
> 
> ...



 I do love your sense of adventure!  

Hafrogman, be sure to bring the sugar free syrup.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Hafrogman, be sure to bring the sugar free syrup.




Me, two stalkers, and a bottle of syrup.

My day is looking up!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 19, 2007)

_(I think they're gone)_


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2007)

They got bored with you. They're stalking me now.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 19, 2007)

It's all good.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 19, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> _(I think they're gone)_




Well, if people are willing to offer tribute for stalkers, perhaps you need to reconsider your "hard to get" strategy. I mean "krunchy! with bones!" is only going to get you so far.

*enjoying virtual syrupy goodness on waffles*

Hafrogman-prepare for full fledged stalking as soon as I go into a calorie coma and sleep off this starch overload.

-Suzi

*Disclaimer: I don't know how fast fairies recover for starch overload.... not well I imagine, living in forests off the fruit of the land and all that. Unless they had waffle trees. Of course, she wouldn't need tributes of waffles then, would she?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 19, 2007)

They could be blueberry waffles.  They're SORT of like fruit of the land.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2007)

Giggity-giggity-gig!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 20, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Well, if people are willing to offer tribute for stalkers, perhaps you need to reconsider your "hard to get" strategy. I mean "krunchy! with bones!" is only going to get you so far.




a)I thought this was all a joke anyway, I was trying to be funny.
b)If it were really about stalking, the stalkee isn't supposed to do anything.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 20, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> a)I thought this was all a joke anyway.




It was all a joke?   :\   Now I'll NEVER get a stalker.    

What is the gigging, anyways?  Should I get myself a Surrey with fringe on top?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 20, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> They got bored with you. They're stalking me now.





another person that wants to be stalked...hmmmm.  what do you have to offer?  Hafrogman and his waffles will be hard to top.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 20, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> _(I think they're gone)_




i'll never actually be gone Krunchy....  We fairies tend to last for a very long time.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 20, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Well, if people are willing to offer tribute for stalkers, perhaps you need to reconsider your "hard to get" strategy. I mean "krunchy! with bones!" is only going to get you so far.
> 
> *enjoying virtual syrupy goodness on waffles*
> 
> ...




well...since hafrogman brought me sugar free syrup, i've recovered nicely.  and i've been doing my pre-stalker session workouts...lots of crunches and such.  i'm ready.  whats our gameplan suzi?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 20, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> a)I thought this was all a joke anyway, I was trying to be funny.
> b)If it were really about stalking, the stalkee isn't supposed to do anything.




who is joking?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 21, 2007)

*frog gigging...*



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was all a joke?   :\   Now I'll NEVER get a stalker.
> 
> What is the gigging, anyways?  Should I get myself a Surrey with fringe on top?




I'm not convinced you are going to like this explanation Hafrogman.  Frog gigging is a rural activity in which one takes a sharped stick (gig) and stabs a frog through the back, places the disabled frog into a bag...takes it home, cuts its legs off while still alive, then fries them up in butter.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 21, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced you are going to like this explanation Hafrogman.  Frog gigging is a rural activity in which one takes a sharped stick (gig) and stabs a frog through the back, places the disabled frog into a bag...takes it home, cuts its legs off while still alive, then fries them up in butter.



LOL, it's getting scary now!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced you are going to like this explanation Hafrogman.  Frog gigging is a rural activity in which one takes a sharped stick (gig) and stabs a frog through the back, places the disabled frog into a bag...takes it home, cuts its legs off while still alive, then fries them up in butter.




I'm really tempted to say something along the lines of "Wow, y'all faeries sure do know how to show a frog a good time!"  But I'd be worried that someone would take me seriously.  So I'll settle for saying that I have never been more glad that I live in the big city.

I thought this was frog STALKING, not frog STAKING!  I signed up for the wrong thread I think.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 26, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'm ready.  whats our gameplan suzi?




I thought you had a plan?   
I guess we should have discussed this before taking hafrogman's waffles.....

*sharpening sticks......*
-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 27, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I thought you had a plan?
> I guess we should have discussed this before taking hafrogman's waffles.....
> 
> *sharpening sticks......*
> -Suzi




Actually, I kind of like the spontaneous nature of it all.    I'm much more creative off the cuff.  It does appear to me that Krunchy is trying to quietly hop away.  I suggest we put out some glue traps.  I suspect Hafrogman likes being our syrupy captive.  He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 27, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually, I kind of like the spontaneous nature of it all.    I'm much more creative off the cuff.  It does appear to me that Krunchy is trying to quietly hop away.  I suggest we put out some glue traps.  I suspect Hafrogman likes being our syrupy captive.  He isn't going anywhere.



LOL, just mired in a ton of work.  Damn sick people.

The staking is scary though.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 27, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I suspect Hafrogman likes being our syrupy captive.  He isn't going anywhere.




What, you think I'm so desperate for company that I'm going to hang around while a pair of fey actively plan my impalement?

I'm totally out of here.

No, really.

I'm leaving.

Eventually.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> It does appear to me that Krunchy is trying to quietly hop away.  I suggest we put out some glue traps.




Fly paper? That way we can lure him with food as the rogue fly gets stuck and trap him at the same time.....



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, you think I'm so desperate for company that I'm going to hang around while a pair of fey actively plan my impalement?




Ah my amphibious friend, not a pair of fey. A fey and an asian.....   

Be afraid. Be very afraid.   

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 28, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> LOL, just mired in a ton of work.  Damn sick people.
> 
> The staking is scary though.




I thought so...that time you stalked me...


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, you think I'm so desperate for company that I'm going to hang around while a pair of fey actively plan my impalement?
> 
> I'm totally out of here.
> 
> ...




what if we just stuff you instead?  Hang you on our wall?  dress your little lifelike limbs in tinsel for the holidays?


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 28, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Fly paper? That way we can lure him with food as the rogue fly gets stuck and trap him at the same time.....
> 
> I've said it before Suzi...but my I do enjoy the way you think.
> 
> ...




Maybe we could find a way to meld into one body...become an Asian Fey?  I'll start researching that right away.


----------



## JukeboxHead (Mar 28, 2007)

:\  What kind of fey are you, sedarfairy? Obviously not a dryad, it's hard to stalk someone if you must be within 300 yards of a giant oak...


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I thought so...that time you stalked me...



Wait... you can track that kinda stuff...?







			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe we could find a way to meld into one body...become an Asian Fey?  I'll start researching that right away.



This might have to go to an adult site pretty soon... yowza!


----------



## JukeboxHead (Mar 28, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> This might have to go to an adult site pretty soon... yowza!




That's an all new category, so the "Asian Fey" section would be pretty small...


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 30, 2007)

JukeboxHead said:
			
		

> :\  What kind of fey are you, sedarfairy? Obviously not a dryad, it's hard to stalk someone if you must be within 300 yards of a giant oak...




I belong to the frog stalker fey...they tend to leave us out of most guides.


----------



## sedarfairy (Mar 30, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Wait... you can track that kinda stuff...?
> This might have to go to an adult site pretty soon... yowza!




I have uncanny tracking skills     Did you think I wouldn't find out Sir Krunchy?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 30, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I have uncanny tracking skills     Did you think I wouldn't find out Sir Krunchy?



I musta underestimated you.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe we could find a way to meld into one body...become an Asian Fey?  I'll start researching that right away.




Careful.  I've heard this sort of thing can lead to the loss of ability to use/comprehend words.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds like some freaky Fairy action going on.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 4, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> sounds like some freaky Fairy action going on.




Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I belong to the frog stalker fey...they tend to leave us out of most guides.




Hmm. Wonder if ya'll have room for a good ol country redneck girl. This frog-giggin sounds like a right good time ya ken.

Since this here is lookin to be a potluck party, I've brought the snakes, skinned and ready for the coals. Not t' mention the beer.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 4, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm. Wonder if ya'll have room for a good ol country redneck girl. This frog-giggin sounds like a right good time ya ken.
> 
> Since this here is lookin to be a potluck party, I've brought the snakes, skinned and ready for the coals. Not t' mention the beer.




well...i'm glad to see somebody understands what frog-gigging is...and yes, frog legs are excellent with beer.  look out krunchy, we are coming for you


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 4, 2007)

Can I at least have some of the beer (after Sunday, I gave up drinking for Lent)?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well...i'm glad to see somebody understands what frog-gigging is...and yes, frog legs are excellent with beer.  look out krunchy, we are coming for you




Well, figggered it was something kin to flounder giggin, or clam gigging, so whenever you're giggin for somethin, you gots to have booze.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 4, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well, figggered it was something kin to flounder giggin, or clam gigging, so whenever you're giggin for somethin, you gots to have booze.




Krunchy, hafrogman--you're in for it now. Have you seen what beer does to stalker fairies??? Not much for Asians except make them a little pink (to red) in the face, but watch out of intoxicated fairies.....

-Suzi *riggin up the still out back*


----------



## kirinke (Apr 5, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Krunchy, hafrogman--you're in for it now. Have you seen what beer does to stalker fairies??? Not much for Asians except make them a little pink (to red) in the face, but watch out of intoxicated fairies.....
> 
> -Suzi *riggin up the still out back*





Well I'll be snackered. A red-necked Asian! Putter there parder!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 5, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Can I at least have some of the beer (after Sunday, I gave up drinking for Lent)?




Why I'd love to sit down and have a beer with you Krunchy.    When would you like to do that?


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 5, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Krunchy, hafrogman--you're in for it now. Have you seen what beer does to stalker fairies??? Not much for Asians except make them a little pink (to red) in the face, but watch out of intoxicated fairies.....
> 
> -Suzi *riggin up the still out back*




Hey...I think we are in luck...I invited Krunchy to have a beer with me.  I'll get him sloshed and then...
frogs are notorious for their low tolerance for alcohol.  maybe we should invite hafrogman...


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 5, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> maybe we should invite hafrogman...




There's a reason Hafrogman doesn't drink. . .

It's because he doesn't like the taste.  But to avoid being gigged is also a very good reason.  However, I will gladly come watch you all drink and then take advantage of your inebriation. . .

. . . and ask to borrow money.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 5, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Why I'd love to sit down and have a beer with you Krunchy.    When would you like to do that?



I'll gladly drink a beer (or more), but you have to leave stabbity sticks at home!


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 5, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I'll gladly drink a beer (or more), but you have to leave stabbity sticks at home!




You're a tough negotiator Krunchy....

What if we are fondueing? Pointy sticks are pretty important when it comes to fondueing. It will give hafrogman something to do while everyone else drinks beer.

-suzi


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 5, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> What if we are fondueing? Pointy sticks are pretty important when it comes to fondueing.




Remember, kids.  Stabbing your drinking buddies with fondue skewers is a fon-DON'T!


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Remember, kids.  Stabbing your drinking buddies with fondue skewers is a fon-DON'T!




But... but.. but. What if they took the last goodie that you're fonduing?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> But... but.. but. What if they took the last goodie that you're fonduing?




Then I'll order you some more.  I have the cash. . . I plied Krunchy with beer and stole his wallet.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 7, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I'll gladly drink a beer (or more), but you have to leave stabbity sticks at home!




Of course, Krunchy...whatever you say.  mwaahahahha


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Then I'll order you some more.  I have the cash. . . I plied Krunchy with beer and stole his wallet.




let me see his license picture.  I bet it looks like a mug shot.  hehe.  
I could use a fiver Hafrogman.  I need to get one of those whet stones you use to sharpen knives


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 7, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> You're a tough negotiator Krunchy....
> 
> What if we are fondueing? Pointy sticks are pretty important when it comes to fondueing. It will give hafrogman something to do while everyone else drinks beer.
> 
> -suzi




lets not forget the shish-kafrog-bob.  you definitely need pointy sticks for those.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 8, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I'll gladly drink a beer (or more), but you have to leave stabbity sticks at home!




Maybe we're being too hard on Krunchy. I mean, he's willing to sit down and have a beer with his stalkers. That does sort of separate him from the crowd.

The least we can do is leave the stabby sticks at home.

Maybe slip ruffies in his beer instead and bring *him* to the stabby sticks?

-Suzi


----------



## kirinke (Apr 8, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Maybe we're being too hard on Krunchy. I mean, he's willing to sit down and have a beer with his stalkers. That does sort of separate him from the crowd.
> 
> The least we can do is leave the stabby sticks at home.
> 
> ...




Frog legs suzi. Remember, fried or sauteed.... equals yum...

*Keeps her stabitty stick.

I have so gotta introduce you to gumbo.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 8, 2007)

(Grumpy whistles happily as he prepares the finest-quality spring water, the succulent Swiss quintuple smooth treble cream milk chocolate and glucose frosting.)


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I have so gotta introduce you to gumbo.




Frog Gumbo....Hey, that doesn't involve sticks!

How about we put gigging with pointy sticks for the next round of stalking and settle for dismemberment, gutting, and stewing with rue, spices, and rice?

That way Krunchy will still come for the beer and hafrogman will still come to steal drunk Krunchy's wallet....

And we still have waffles 

-Suzi *getting the cast iron skillet hot for cornbread with my frog gumbo*


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Frog Gumbo....Hey, that doesn't involve sticks!
> 
> How about we put gigging with pointy sticks for the next round of stalking and settle for dismemberment, gutting, and stewing with rue, spices, and rice?
> 
> ...





Always knew there weren't much difference between ah Suthern girl and an Asian girl. Now with Gumbo, you traditionally need two meats. What would be a complement to frog?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Now with Gumbo, you traditionally need two meats. What would be a complement to frog?




Kitten?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

Giggity-giggity-gig.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 10, 2007)

I like steak-ums.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I like steak-ums.



I like cheesy Doritos.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 10, 2007)

Ever try a pink taco?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Ever try a pink taco?



Umm, no. I don't swing that way.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Giggity-giggity-gig.
> 
> 
> Frukathka
> ...




Should I be concerned that you keep advocating frog skewering?  I mean, it was okay when I at least had New Mexico between me and Suzi, but you wouldn't even need a particularly long skewer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Should I be concerned that you keep advocating frog skewering?  I mean, it was okay when I at least had New Mexico between me and Suzi, but you wouldn't even need a particularly long skewer.



ROFL!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!



What can I say, I like frog legs!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Umm, no. I don't swing that way.




i'm going to choose not to comment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'm going to choose not to comment.



And that would be a wise sentiment.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Frog Gumbo....Hey, that doesn't involve sticks!
> 
> How about we put gigging with pointy sticks for the next round of stalking and settle for dismemberment, gutting, and stewing with rue, spices, and rice?
> 
> ...




I bet turtle would be a cool complement to frog.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Giggity-giggity-gig.




Thats the spirit Frukathka!  You are definitely invited to this party.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Ever try a pink taco?




I swing lots of ways...whats a pink taco?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I swing lots of ways...whats a pink taco?




Eric's Grandmother DOESN'T swing that way.  Try the internet.  But not if you're at work.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandmother DOESN'T swing that way.  Try the internet.  But not if you're at work.




actually, I think I just figured it out.  Interesting euphemism


----------



## BOZ (Apr 11, 2007)

and there you have it.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 11, 2007)

Do not go there, please.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a great Mexican restaurant I was at in Arizona.  I hear there's another one in Vegas.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Do not go there, please.




I suspect Krunchy is trying to distract us from our original purpose.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I suspect Krunchy is trying to distract us from our original purpose.




Would _you_ like to get gigged?  I think I'm gunna do just that!  Yeah... I'm going fairy giggin'!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Would _you_ like to get gigged?  I think I'm gunna do just that!  Yeah... I'm going fairy giggin'!



ROFL!!!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 11, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Would _you_ like to get gigged?  I think I'm gunna do just that!  Yeah... I'm going fairy giggin'!




ooh...a challenge.  keep in mind, as a country girl, i'm experienced with all manner of sharp sticks.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 11, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Would _you_ like to get gigged?  I think I'm gunna do just that!  Yeah... I'm going fairy giggin'!




You'll have a harder time getting support behind fairy giggin'. Just not enough meat on a fairy. I mean frogs are slim enough (bones and all), but you can't feed a lot people off fairy giggin'.

BTW I was watching that show on Travel Channel--Bizarre Foods? where basically the guy travels and eats strange stuff. If you are a frog--don't get gigged in Japan. They eat all of you, including your still-beating heart. I won't mention what delicate body part they skewered and steamed. It makes sedarfairy's plan seem down-right tame.

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 12, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> You'll have a harder time getting support behind fairy giggin'. Just not enough meat on a fairy. I mean frogs are slim enough (bones and all), but you can't feed a lot people off fairy giggin'.
> 
> BTW I was watching that show on Travel Channel--Bizarre Foods? where basically the guy travels and eats strange stuff. If you are a frog--don't get gigged in Japan. They eat all of you, including your still-beating heart. I won't mention what delicate body part they skewered and steamed. It makes sedarfairy's plan seem down-right tame.
> 
> -Suzi




there is enough of that to skewer?  wow...who knew?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> You'll have a harder time getting support behind fairy giggin'. Just not enough meat on a fairy. I mean frogs are slim enough (bones and all), but you can't feed a lot people off fairy giggin'.
> 
> BTW I was watching that show on Travel Channel--Bizarre Foods? where basically the guy travels and eats strange stuff. If you are a frog--don't get gigged in Japan. They eat all of you, including your still-beating heart. I won't mention what delicate body part they skewered and steamed. It makes sedarfairy's plan seem down-right tame.
> 
> -Suzi




Well, aren't those the guys that consider bird's nests with the bird's egg still in it to be some sort of weird delicacy?


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well, aren't those the guys that consider bird's nests with the bird's egg still in it to be some sort of weird delicacy?




I'm not sure about Japanese cuisine, but I'm Chinese and grew up drinking a lot of bird's nest soup. We also had a slew of strange smelling concoctions around the house--my grandmother's father and grandfather were doctors of herbal medicine and she sort of mixed and matched her own remedies from memory.

IIRC, the show I was watching sad the Japanese name for it translated to grotesque food. It has many courses, but the one that related to frogs was (1)peeling the frog's skin from its body and dismembering it quickly so that you can eat the still beating heart (2)eating the meat sashmi style (3)eating the steamed skewered testicles of the frog (4) drinking a broth made from the skin of the frog and "other parts"

Like I said, giggin doesn't sound too bad.

-Suzi


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about Japanese cuisine, but I'm Chinese and grew up drinking a lot of bird's nest soup. We also had a slew of strange smelling concoctions around the house--my grandmother's father and grandfather were doctors of herbal medicine and she sort of mixed and matched her own remedies from memory.
> 
> IIRC, the show I was watching sad the Japanese name for it translated to grotesque food. It has many courses, but the one that related to frogs was (1)peeling the frog's skin from its body and dismembering it quickly so that you can eat the still beating heart (2)eating the meat sashmi style (3)eating the steamed skewered testicles of the frog (4) drinking a broth made from the skin of the frog and "other parts"
> 
> ...




Ahh. I knew it had to be either the Chinese or the Japanese. I'm not saying anything bad about it, I mean down south we have a neat little thing called Chitlins, which are basically fried up intestine. Never had it, never will lemme tell ya. I refuse to partake of anything that moved um feces through it. Lol


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 12, 2007)

my dad is a health food nut, as is my 12 year old daughter, so don't talk to me about weird stuff...never ever drink flax oil straight.  just a warning from experience.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh. I knew it had to be either the Chinese or the Japanese. I'm not saying anything bad about it, I mean down south we have a neat little thing called Chitlins, which are basically fried up intestine. Never had it, never will lemme tell ya. I refuse to partake of anything that moved um feces through it. Lol




i'm going to have to give you a big hell yeah on that one


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'm going to have to give you a big hell yeah on that one





Ooo. Here's another gross thing Southerners do, well mostly Cajuns, but they're Southerners..... Crawdads.

Yup Crawdads. Basically they're water bugs. What they do is steam em up with veggies and spices, then crack them open at the place where the head meets the rest of the body. They suck out the brains, then pick out the meat from the rest of the body of the bug.

Ewww.

(I know the two of ya are from Texas like me, but there are other posters here who simply don't know about the weird food of the South. We simply must educate them.   )


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ooo. Here's another gross thing Southerners do, well mostly Cajuns, but they're Southerners..... Crawdads.
> 
> Yup Crawdads. Basically they're water bugs. What they do is steam em up with veggies and spices, then crack them open at the place where the head meets the rest of the body. They suck out the brains, then pick out the meat from the rest of the body of the bug.
> 
> ...




actually i'm from kentucky...but the south nonetheless.  I used to catch crawdads all the time...never sucked its brain out though.  heheh


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

hog gigging.....mmmm


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I refuse to partake of anything that moved um feces through it. Lol



You never ate a hot dog?


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 12, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually i'm from kentucky...but the south nonetheless.  I used to catch crawdads all the time...never sucked its brain out though.  heheh




Joe went to school in New Orleans and many a crawlfish boil did he eat at.

I also grew up southern (dallas), and when I went to college I didn't think there was any other way of cooking except panfrying. Well, that's not true. I *knew* there are other methods of cooking and how to cook using them, but when it came to cook dinner, I went into auto pilot and pan-fried it.

I'm seeing a trend... Stalkers with the intent to gig their prey all come from the south. Coincidence? I think not. 

-Suzi


----------



## kirinke (Apr 13, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Joe went to school in New Orleans and many a crawlfish boil did he eat at.
> 
> I also grew up southern (dallas), and when I went to college I didn't think there was any other way of cooking except panfrying. Well, that's not true. I *knew* there are other methods of cooking and how to cook using them, but when it came to cook dinner, I went into auto pilot and pan-fried it.
> 
> ...




Rednecks come in all sizes and shapes I reckon. 

Frogs beware! The rednecks are comin, we have stabbity sticks and we're _hungry_!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Rednecks come in all sizes and shapes I reckon.
> 
> Frogs beware! The rednecks are comin, we have stabbity sticks and we're _hungry_!



We'll distract you with your cousins!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 13, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> We'll distract you with your cousins!




Merlaen! Ah didn't know yuz here!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 13, 2007)

I think you might have a point suzi...get it...heheh...a point?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 13, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> You never ate a hot dog?




Yes, but they were the skinless variety.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Yes, but they were the skinless variety.




I wonder if you can make anything useful out of frog skin?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can make anything useful out of frog skin?





Really tiny shoes for tiny dolls?


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 14, 2007)

how about tiny bongo drums?


----------



## Aurora (Apr 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ooo. Here's another gross thing Southerners do, well mostly Cajuns, but they're Southerners..... Crawdads.
> 
> Yup Crawdads. Basically they're water bugs. What they do is steam em up with veggies and spices, then crack them open at the place where the head meets the rest of the body. They suck out the brains, then pick out the meat from the rest of the body of the bug.



Crayfish are yummy. I have never sucked their brains out though. I know that. My husband's family is from the Bilouxi area, and I am pretty sure they do. The meat is really good though. Shoot shrimp look like a "bug" of the sea as well, and I eat them all the time.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 14, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Crayfish are yummy. I have never sucked their brains out though. I know that. My husband's family is from the Bilouxi area, and I am pretty sure they do. The meat is really good though. Shoot shrimp look like a "bug" of the sea as well, and I eat them all the time.




shrimp, crab, lobster...all of it...but oh so good.  Are you joining our frog stalking campaign Aurora?  We could use another brassy babe on the team.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> shrimp, crab, lobster...all of it...but oh so good.  Are you joining our frog stalking campaign Aurora?  We could use another brassy babe on the team.



I have never eaten frog, but hear that it is good. I think the only thing that I have eaten that you don't regularly find in Yankee restaurants is deermeat.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 14, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never eaten frog, but hear that it is good. I think the only thing that I have eaten that you don't regularly find in Yankee restaurants is deermeat.




I make a great venison stew...we live on lots of wild game here.  I'll be honest, frog tastes a lot like chicken.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2007)

Venison stew, venison potroast, venison burgers.... Yummm!
I even know how to cook it! Lol

I've had shrimp, lobster, calamari, even oysters, crocodile, bear and snake.

Haven't had crawdads or frog though.

Willing to try anything once.

Except chitlins. Ewww.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2007)

Venison stew, venison potroast, venison burgers.... Yummm!
I even know how to cook it! Lol

I've had shrimp, lobster, calamari, even oysters, crocodile, bear and snake.

Haven't had crawdads or frog though.

Willing to try anything once.

Except chitlins. Ewww.   

Oh and Brains.
Won't partake of brains.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> shrimp, crab, lobster...all of it...but oh so good.  Are you joining our frog stalking campaign Aurora?  We could use another brassy babe on the team.




I'm fairly sure the Krunch and I are pretty well outnumbered.  No fair recruiting reinforcements.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure the Krunch and I are pretty well outnumbered.  No fair recruiting reinforcements.




Who said anything about fair?
Life isn't fair.
Certainly frog gigging isn't fair to the frogs, but well. Girl's gotta eat ya know!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure the Krunch and I are pretty well outnumbered.  No fair recruiting reinforcements.




You can't tell me that you don't like the idea of being pursued by a group of aggressive women Hafrogman...


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't give in Haggy!  Get yerself a stick and let's go fairy-giggin'!


--the proactive frogg.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I've had shrimp, lobster, calamari, even oysters, crocodile, bear and snake.



I've had quail and cactus. Seriously.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> You can't tell me that you don't like the idea of being pursued by a group of aggressive women Hafrogman...




Pursued, sure.
Caught, no.

And I've seen the picture in Frukathka's profile.  He's not my idea of an agressive woman   

Fairy-gigging though, now there's an idea.  Presumably we'd just use toothpicks though.  They'd be like hors'd'oeuvres.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And I've seen the picture in Frukathka's profile.  He's not my idea of an agressive woman



Best Bill Murray impression: Thats the fact jack!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 17, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Don't give in Haggy!  Get yerself a stick and let's go fairy-giggin'!
> 
> 
> --the proactive frogg.





finally, some excitement...engarde Krunchy


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 17, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pursued, sure.
> Caught, no.
> 
> And I've seen the picture in Frukathka's profile.  He's not my idea of an agressive woman
> ...





Interesting that a frog would suggest fairies are tiny.  you amuse me Hafrogman...  by the way, i already have one of your brethern in a tank in my bathroom.  he is wondering when you are going to launch a liberation campaign.  i've named him Ruby to torment his masculinity.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 17, 2007)

*Place Your Bets!*

My money's on the fairy. Opposable thumbs=better handling of pointy sticks.

But I'll give fair odds for any Krunchy backers on this fight.

-suzi


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 17, 2007)

Put me down for one Treasury Bill on the fairy.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Apr 17, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> hog gigging.....mmmm



 I'm an Arkansian and I can tell you it's hard to gig a Hog, ok so you can issue him a ticket but still.....


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 17, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've had quail and cactus. Seriously.



Never tried quail, but Cactus is good.  Other odd foods consumed by this frogg: octopus, crocadile, rattlesnake (I'll think of others later).


BTW, all who do not back this frogg are pansies!  and will lose some cash!  Aaaargh!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Apr 17, 2007)

Quail is good but small o and wrap the breast (what you eat) in bacon and grill


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2007)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> Quail is good but small o and wrap the breast (what you eat) in bacon and grill



Is it similar to cornish hen? I like cornish hen.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Interesting that a frog would suggest fairies are tiny.  you amuse me Hafrogman...



Pfft, I don't know about you (or Krunchy for that matter).  But I'm 6'0" of semi-amphibious goodness.



			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> by the way, i already have one of your brethern in a tank in my bathroom.  he is wondering when you are going to launch a liberation campaign.  i've named him Ruby to torment his masculinity.




A 'frog' revolution?  This is just crying out for some french/frogs jokes.

GREEN!  The color of Kermit!
RED! The color of Ruby!

Do you hear the tadpoles sing?  Singing the songs of angry frogs!  This is the singing of a species who will not be gigged again!

When the beating in your heart echoes the croaking in your lungs, there is a fight about to start when tommorrow comes!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't start associating me with the Frenchies.  I spell frogg with two "g's"


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 17, 2007)

Cornish hens are like little chickens and they have a very similar taste to chicken meat, but quails have a distinct flavor of their own. It's a little gamey and rustic in flavor, but I love quail. One of my favorite home-style dishes is quail and rice, where you marinate the quail in Chinese 5 spice powder or black bean barbeque sauce and steam the quail over the rice. The rice soaks in all the flavor of the meat and marinate and the quail is very moist.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> A 'frog' revolution?




Alright Jean Valjean, I'm not sure Hugo wanted to extend the revolution to amphibians, but I did catch myself singing your lyrics to the Broadway soundtrack.   

-suzi


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 17, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Never tried quail, but Cactus is good.  Other odd foods consumed by this frogg: octopus, crocadile, rattlesnake (I'll think of others later).
> 
> BTW, all who do not back this frogg are pansies!  and will lose some cash!  Aaaargh!



I've had baby squid....mmm.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Put me down for one Treasury Bill on the fairy.  [/QUOTt
> 
> thanks for the vote of confidence!  in fact, I started training in earnest for the impending melee....i've ran about 17 miles in the last couple of weeks and started a new workout plan.
> I'll be ready in no time...mwhahahahaha


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 18, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Don't start associating me with the Frenchies.  I spell frogg with two "g's"




i'll try not to be offended as I'm a French teacher.    besides...they spell frog "grenouille."


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 19, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've had baby squid....mmm.



What's the difference between baby squid and recular old calamari?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 19, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'll try not to be offended as I'm a French teacher.    besides...they spell frog "grenouille."



Do you take showers regularly?  If so, then you should not be offended.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 20, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Do you take showers regularly?  If so, then you should not be offended.




sometimes twice a day...didn't i mention that i'm not only a frog stalker fairy, I'm also a shower gel fairy


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm also a shower gel fairy




My interest in being stalked in being strangely renewed.  How about we do away with the whole pointy stick thing and just use a loufa instead?

It's a fun word to say.  Loufa.  Loufa.

LOOOOOOUUUUUUUFAAAAA. . .


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 20, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My interest in being stalked in being strangely renewed.  How about we do away with the whole pointy stick thing and just use a loufa instead?




What's the name of this thread? Is it "Frog exfoliating"?

No, it's "Frog-gigging"

No room for loufas unless you wish to integrate them as a food prep-time measure. The loufa can't properly gig a frog.

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> What's the name of this thread? Is it "Frog exfoliating"?




Well, I wonder if "Frog Exfoliating" would get quite as many posts as this one.  Probably not.  Pity though, it's a nice name for a thread.  Perhaps if we hit the post cap . . .


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 20, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I wonder if "Frog Exfoliating" would get quite as many posts as this one.  Probably not.  Pity though, it's a nice name for a thread.  Perhaps if we hit the post cap . . .




My first instinct on that thread title would be people using frogs to exfoliate.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> My first instinct on that thread title would be people using frogs to exfoliate.




Well, people have rubbed frogs on their skin for weirder purposes.

Psychadelic Frog Loufas. . .

"Like. . . woah . . . my skin is so smooooooth . . . and purple!"


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, people have rubbed frogs on their skin for weirder purposes.
> 
> Psychadelic Frog Loufas. . .
> 
> "Like. . . woah . . . my skin is so smooooooth . . . and purple!"




purple does happen to be my favorite color.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> What's the difference between baby squid and recular old calamari?



More spongy taste.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> ....I'm also a shower gel fairy



IMO thats the best kind of fairy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> purple does happen to be my favorite color.



Mine's dark blue, purple second favorite.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mine's dark blue, purple second favorite.





I've always loved the deep rich colors.  in fact, my bedroom is starting to look like a moraccan bordello.  bronzes, burnt orange, crimsons, deep purples...All I need is the stable of men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 23, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I've always loved the deep rich colors.  in fact, my bedroom is starting to look like a moraccan bordello.  bronzes, burnt orange, crimsons, deep purples...All I need is the stable of men.



I've got so much art (posters, ads, tv show sheets torn from mags and photos) on my walls that I'm running out of space for new stuff.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 23, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> purple does happen to be my favorite color.



Me too... neatO



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I wonder if "Frog Exfoliating" would get quite as many posts as this one.  Probably not.  Pity though, it's a nice name for a thread.  Perhaps if we hit the post cap . . .



We'll gig those fairies... then EXFOLIATE THEM!


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 23, 2007)

Put in another vote for *PURPLE*.

My walls though are white. . . or maybe off-white?  But they do have a frog on them.

http://www.peacefrogs.com/


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 24, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got so much art (posters, ads, tv show sheets torn from mags and photos) on my walls that I'm running out of space for new stuff.




thats what my classroom is like.  my youngest daughter paints, so I have some of her work hanging at home.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 24, 2007)

We'll gig those fairies... then EXFOLIATE THEM![/QUOTE]

promises promises Krunchy


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 24, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Put in another vote for *PURPLE*.
> 
> My walls though are white. . . or maybe off-white?  But they do have a frog on them.
> 
> http://www.peacefrogs.com/




my hippie child has a peacefrog sweatshirt...
i don't have a single white wall in my house.  other than my bedroom...terra cotta kitchen, forest green living room, turquoise bathroom, crimson bathroom, magenta daughter's room...and the hippie child...well, hers would give most people a seizure.  she took tape and marked off geometric shapes, a peace sign, a broken heart and her initial on one wall...painted each shape in lime green, glowing orange, and hot pink...then she pulled the tape off, outlined the shapes in yellow and finished the other three walls in yellow.  even her accessories glow.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 24, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> my hippie child has a peacefrog sweatshirt...





_Hippies... HIPPIES!  They want good things but all they do is smoke pot and smell bad!_

--Eric Cartman's nightmare.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 25, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> _Hippies... HIPPIES!  They want good things but all they do is smoke pot and smell bad!_
> 
> --Eric Cartman's nightmare.




i'm definitely gigging you now since you just suggested that my 13 year old daughter is a drughead.  You realize being a hippie can be a state of mind, right?  Like being a tree hugging liberal who believes in equality and peace?  It has very little to do with drugs.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2007)

peace and love, maaaan!

hey yeah, peace frog - that reminds me of a song by the Doors!  morrison hotel!


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 25, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'm definitely gigging you now since you just suggested that my 13 year old daughter is a drughead.




I would just like to dissassociate myself from krunchyfrogg's gig worthy comments    

Although I did have someone once suggest to me that I must be a pothead because I was wearing a tie-dyed t-shirt.  My friends who were with me couldn't stop laughing for a week.

_- hafrogman, a joker, but not a smoker OR a midnight toker._


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 26, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I would just like to dissassociate myself from krunchyfrogg's gig worthy comments
> 
> Your openmindedness is going to get you spared Hafrogman.  Want to join my daughter's hippie commune instead?  I'm sure we can find a place for you.  She adores frogs.
> 
> My daughter is about to do her next dance recital performance to John Lennon's Imagine.  I tie-dyed her a ballet dress.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 26, 2007)

1)I was quoting someone else (an animated character), not standing by those humorous lines.

2)Hippies really do suck.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 26, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Your openmindedness is going to get you spared Hafrogman.  Want to join my daughter's hippie commune instead?  I'm sure we can find a place for you.  She adores frogs.
> 
> My daughter is about to do her next dance recital performance to John Lennon's Imagine.  I tie-dyed her a ballet dress.




Adores frogs, eh?  That's not always a good thing. . . from the sound of it, you and suzi "adore" frogs too.  Frog-kebabs, Frog's legs, Frog fondue, etc.  But I'm all for hippy communes.  I already own brown sandals and everything.

But the tie-dyed ballet dress sounds phenomenal


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> My daughter is about to do her next dance recital performance to John Lennon's Imagine.  I tie-dyed her a ballet dress.



Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 28, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> 1)I was quoting someone else (an animated character), not standing by those humorous lines.
> 
> 2)Hippies really do suck.




Amazing that you are trying to anger a fairy that has already threatened to run you through with a pointed stick for no reason other than I feel like having some fun.  

The Hippies that spit on my father when he got off the plane from Vietnam...those types of hippies suck.  they don't respect anybody or anything.  The new style hippies are about saving nature, peace, respecting each other, and tolerance.  My daughter, the "Hippie" marched into a high school restroom and told some older girls to shut up during the anthem.  Not exactly sure what sucks about that.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Adores frogs, eh?  That's not always a good thing. . . from the sound of it, you and suzi "adore" frogs too.  Frog-kebabs, Frog's legs, Frog fondue, etc.  But I'm all for hippy communes.  I already own brown sandals and everything.
> 
> But the tie-dyed ballet dress sounds phenomenal





Oh no...she likes to feed them flies, give them a pet, and send them on their merry way.  She had me dig a pond in the front yard so they can have a sanctuary.  She doesn't condone the eating of frog or any other creature for that matter.  She only eats organic, non-living stuff.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't forget to post pics!




I will make sure that I do that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> The new style hippies are about saving nature, peace, respecting each other, and tolerance.  My daughter, the "Hippie" marched into a high school restroom and told some older girls to shut up during the anthem.  Not exactly sure what sucks about that.



Thats a good moraled kid. Theres hope for humanity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Oh no...she likes to feed them flies, give them a pet, and send them on their merry way.  She had me dig a pond in the front yard so they can have a sanctuary.  She doesn't condone the eating of frog or any other creature for that matter.  She only eats organic, non-living stuff.



I don't think I've ever heard of a kid that is a vegan. Interesting.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats a good moraled kid. Theres hope for humanity.




I've worked really hard to show her right from wrong and to be a positive example.  But ultimately, she is just a good hearted kid with strong opinions.  She is anti-war and pro-soldier.  I've especially raised her to not stereotype people and be judgemental...unlike Krunchy.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard of a kid that is a vegan. Interesting.




she started that when she started running long distance races...now she continues it as part of her dance training.  

My 10 year old picked up the running...she ran a 3 mile race for a homeless charity last weekend.   

The Easter Bunny brought organic and sugar free chocolate this year since both refuse to eat junk.  heheh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I've worked really hard to show her right from wrong and to be a positive example.  But ultimately, she is just a good hearted kid with strong opinions.



Pat yourself on the back, you've done a great job so far. I hope to instill these same values in my nephew.




			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> She is anti-war and pro-soldier.  I've especially raised her to not stereotype people and be judgemental...unlike Krunchy.



I am exactly the same way, and have the opinion that everyone has the chance to redeem themselves of any wrong they may have committed.


----------



## sedarfairy (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pat yourself on the back, you've done a great job so far. I hope to instill these same values in my nephew.
> I am exactly the same way, and have the opinion that everyone has the chance to redeem themselves of any wrong they may have committed.





Thanks...
does that mean i have to reconsider disliking Krunchy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> does that mean i have to reconsider disliking Krunchy?



Nope.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2007)

Every time I catch up on this thread it makes me laugh.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 30, 2007)

Stalking frogs to Python to southern back-woods cooking to hippies. What's not to love?

Krunchy--I finally saw the Python episode from which you chose your name. Hillarious, but even more so after reading this thread and having ENworld lead me to Python.

BTW, I went fonduing recently and the massive amounts of cheese made my stomach a little iffy. So if we are fonduing frogs (some with bones!), I'm opting for chocolate fondue. But I refuse to eat Lark's vomit. Even organic vegan Lark's vomit.

I'm not sure I could go vegan; we had a vegan challenge in college, but my love for honey and eggs knocked me out of the running pretty early. 

-Suzi


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Vegan's can't eat honey? Uuhhhh.....I don't get it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Vegan's can't eat honey? Uuhhhh.....I don't get it.



Its an animal byproduct. Vegans don't eat meat or any animal byproduct.


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2007)

So, lets recap.

Krunchy to be gigged and then his legs will be fried and eaten in a vegan protest of his hippy-hating ways. . . fondue may or may not be involved.

Myself to be spared the gigging but sentenced to 100 hours of community service as an organic pest control method at the local co-op garden.

Frukathka to be served lightly fried and drizzled with honey.  (Mmmm, Sopapilla)

Sedarfairy 2.0 to dance while wearing a psychadelic tutu.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its an animal byproduct. Vegans don't eat meat or any animal byproduct.



Okay.  :\ I guess you have to have the extremists in every category.


----------



## Aeson (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Okay.  :\ I guess you have to have the extremists in every category.



If it's a byproduct then it makes sense. It's not extreme. You may have those that disagree that it's a byproduct though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Frukathka to be served lightly fried and drizzled with honey.  (Mmmm, Sopapilla)
> 
> Have I missed anything?



Yeah, that fact my hnadle spawns from cats (IRL) name. Cats in the US are not to be gigged or fried. I'll take the honey though, spread over some peanut butter, it is _very_ good.


----------



## hafrogman (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that fact my hnadle spawns from cats (IRL) name. Cats in the US are not to be gigged or fried. I'll take the honey though, spread over some peanut butter, it is _very_ good.




But you're no longer a cat.  Now you're Superman, from that silly Red/Blue period.  An electrically charged superman.  Electicity = Fried  Q.E.D.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that fact my hnadle spawns from cats (IRL) name. Cats in the US are not to be gigged or fried. *I'll take the honey though, spread over* some peanut butter, it is _very_ good.



I got a little scared as I read the bolded part and was relieved when the remaining was tame.

~get your mind out of the gutter Aurora


----------



## Aeson (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got a little scared as I read the bolded part and was relieved when the remaining was tame.
> 
> ~get your mind out of the gutter Aurora



Stop teasing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Electicity = Fried  Q.E.D.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got a little scared as I read the bolded part and was relieved when the remaining was tame.
> 
> ~get your mind out of the gutter Aurora



 Dirty Bird!


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 2, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, lets recap.
> 
> Krunchy to be gigged and then his legs will be fried and eaten in a vegan protest of his hippy-hating ways. . . fondue may or may not be involved.
> 
> ...




Well... I'm not sure bringing sugar-free syrup to sedarfairy gets you off the hook completely, but I'm willing to spare you from the fondue pot (if you think sticks hurt, try metal prongs...)

And I'm not sure Sedarfairy 2.0 will be attending as she is a minor. Who knows what crazy things happen when you get that many frogs and women in the same place? With moon shine. And honey. And vegans (embrace the legume!)

But we can all agree peanut butter is good. Except for the poor chaps who are deathly allergic to peanuts. They watch the fondue pot. 

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (May 2, 2007)

Krunchy is definitely going to be gigged, rolled in cornmeal, and fried to a crispy golden brown...all while his upper half drags itself around the garage floor where i hacked his back legs off.  

I vote to spare Hafrogman...community service will definitely be involved.  I'm sure the girls and I can come up with a suitable sentence.    

I really like Frukathka and don't plan to fry...drizzling with honey will be a possibility. 

Sedar 2.0 is in fact underage and despite her freewheeling, super tolerant ways, I'd prefer to keep her away from the impending carnage.  She is kind of sensitive.  She wouldn't even want to dance a psychedelic funeral dance because she will try to talk me out of hurting Krunchy despite his hater tendencies.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got a little scared as I read the bolded part and was relieved when the remaining was tame.
> 
> ~get your mind out of the gutter Aurora





OOOH...the gutter.  I happen to own a small condo there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I really like Frukathka and don't plan to fry...drizzling with honey will be a possibility.


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> OOOH...the gutter.  I happen to own a small condo there.



Are the condo association fees high? I have thought about getting a summer home there.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are the condo association fees high? I have thought about getting a summer home there.



I have a time share. Wanna buy in?


----------



## hafrogman (May 2, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Well... I'm not sure bringing sugar-free syrup to sedarfairy gets you off the hook completely, but I'm willing to spare you from the fondue pot (if you think sticks hurt, try metal prongs...)
> 
> . . .
> 
> But we can all agree peanut butter is good. Except for the poor chaps who are deathly allergic to peanuts. They watch the fondue pot.




I'm fairly sure I was also going to slip you Krunchy's wallet by way of a bribe.  I just wasn't going to publicize the fact.

I'm not allergic, I just don't like peanuts.  So I guess I'll be watching the fondue pot, hopefully not from the inside.



			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I vote to spare Hafrogman...community service will definitely be involved.  I'm sure the girls and I can come up with a suitable sentence.


----------



## kirinke (May 2, 2007)

You know, there's somethin a lil ehhh.... about people who don't like peanuts or chocolate simple because of the taste. I mean I can understand allergies, those suck. But simply not like em?

Sad.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> You know, there's somethin a lil ehhh.... about people who don't like peanuts or chocolate simple because of the taste. I mean I can understand allergies, those suck. But simply not like em?
> 
> Sad.



I agree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a time share. Wanna buy in?



You may have a time share, but I own that condo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> You know, there's somethin a lil ehhh.... about people who don't like peanuts or chocolate simple because of the taste. I mean I can understand allergies, those suck. But simply not like em?



There is nothing quite like eating a little chocolate as you are waking up.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are the condo association fees high? I have thought about getting a summer home there.





actually, the fringe benefits quite outweigh any fees associated.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> You know, there's somethin a lil ehhh.... about people who don't like peanuts or chocolate simple because of the taste. I mean I can understand allergies, those suck. But simply not like em?
> 
> Sad.




I dearly love the stuff...especially that european confection called nutella.  Those unfortunate convulsions slow me down a bit. thus, Hafrogman is still on for the sugar free syrup.  Honey has absolutely no ill effect on me so adrizzling I will go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I dearly love the stuff...especially that european confection called nutella.  Those unfortunate convulsions slow me down a bit. thus, Hafrogman is still on for the sugar free syrup.  Honey has absolutely no ill effect on me so adrizzling I will go.



_*prepares bread*_


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 3, 2007)

There are other nut butters that are very spreadable and tasty. Almond butter and cashew butter are 2 of my favorites (and you can often get them without added sugar).

I've also found that some people who are allergic to peanuts (ground nut) can eat tree nuts without problems.

But if it's a consistancy or palate issue, I can't help you there. Only nod my head in sad consternation and bask in the joy of more peanut butter for me.

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfaery (May 4, 2007)

Whats all this talk about frog gigging?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

EEP There are two of them.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

What? Now you have an alt that is almost the same Sedarfairy?

I like the faerie speling the best out of all the possible spellings.  My daughters room is decorated with fae. It was an easy decorating job as I already owned all of it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Whats all this talk about frog gigging?




No, no, no.  That was pages ago.  The talk has now moved on to how much of a freak I am for not liking peanut butter.

Frog on a log, like ants on a log?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  That was pages ago.  The talk has now moved on to how much of a freak I am for not liking peanut butter.
> 
> Frog on a log, like ants on a log?



I forgot. How can you not like peanut butter. Freak.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

I love PB. Pb and chocolate, PB and jelly, PB and honey, PB and bananas....mmmmmm


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I love PB. Pb and chocolate, PB and jelly, PB and honey, PB and bananas....mmmmmm




I like chocolate. . . and jelly (beans). . .and honey. . . and (I like to eat, apples and) bananas.

But Pb?  You ingest lead?  That's very bad for you.

I like NaCl and H20 (not together though, ick.)


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I like chocolate. . . and jelly (beans). . .and honey. . . and (I like to eat, apples and) bananas.
> 
> But Pb?  You ingest lead?  That's very bad for you.
> 
> I like NaCl and H20 (not together though, ick.)



Ever seen a comedian tell a joke and the crowd just stares at him?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ever seen a comedian tell a joke and the crowd just stares at him?



Yeah. I'm the only one that gets to pick on her. nah-nah


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm the only one that gets to pick on her. nah-nah



Heh


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ever seen a comedian tell a joke and the crowd just stares at him?





*blink* *blink*

No.   :\


----------



## sedarfairy (May 5, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Whats all this talk about frog gigging?




Okay...who is the doppleganger?  There can only be one true Sedarfairy.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Okay...who is the doppleganger?  There can only be one true Sedarfairy.



A pleasure to meet you madam.


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

Now she's talking to herself. Spoony, you need help. Alts aren't supposed to talk to each other.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 5, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> A pleasure to meet you madam.





Any confessions?  Or shall we need the help of pointy sticks?


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

Twin sisters? Same birthday and same state. Seperated at birth only to be reunited here online. I think I might cry.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Twin sisters? Same birthday and same state. Seperated at birth only to be reunited here online. I think I might cry.



Doubtful. I must say, I like the dancing cookie.


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Doubtful. I must say, I like the dancing cookie.



Thank you. 

Then my only other guess is someone forgot her log in info and created a new account and recently remembered. Now she is posting under both to have some fun.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Then my only other guess is someone forgot her log in info and created a new account and recently remembered. Now she is posting under both to have some fun.



 :\ I assure you, I am not this other sedarfairy.


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

Ok. I'll believe you. It just seems kinda interesting. You two have lots in common.


----------



## hafrogman (May 5, 2007)

Hrm.  Anyone seen Krunchy recently?

Perhaps he went undercover?

I suppose we could have Sedarfaery the younger, but I doubt Sedarfairy would be oblivious.


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Anyone seen Krunchy recently?
> 
> Perhaps he went undercover?
> 
> I suppose we could have Sedarfaery the younger, but I doubt Sedarfairy would be oblivious.



Maybe he's the doppleganger.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 6, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe he's the doppleganger.




that would be my thought as well...it doesn't pay to annoy the fey.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Anyone seen Krunchy recently?
> 
> Perhaps he went undercover?
> 
> I suppose we could have Sedarfaery the younger, but I doubt Sedarfairy would be oblivious.





There can be only one...


----------



## sedarfaery (May 6, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no. I am not somebod'y's alt. Look, I'm a very opinionated woman and it just doesn't do to make these claims against me. Hmm, what can I do to prove this?


----------



## Aeson (May 6, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> No, no. I am not somebod'y's alt. Look, I'm a very opinionated woman and it just doesn't do to make these claims against me. Hmm, what can I do to prove this?



We demand pictoral proof. Also you can meet me somewhere half way between KY and GA. We'll have some coffee and chat.We'll get sedarfairy to join us.  



I'm kidding. You two have so much in common, it's funny. I don't think anyone has seen Krunchy in awhile. We took a shot in the dark that you were him.Please don't be offended by any of this. We're all here to have a good time.


----------



## Aeson (May 6, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> that would be my thought as well...it doesn't pay to annoy the fey.



If you want to fight it out I have the jello wrestling ring ready. I just need to get the two of you down here and ready to go.


maybe it is just a coincidence. I think the two of you should have a conversation with a neutral third party to detemine once and for all that you are indeed two different women and not a Krunchy alt.


----------



## ssampier (May 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I like chocolate. . . and jelly (beans). . .and honey. . . and (I like to eat, apples and) bananas.
> 
> But Pb?  You ingest lead?  That's very bad for you.
> 
> I like NaCl and H20 (not together though, ick.)




Mmm, salty water.

Is hafrogman a chemist or just really good with the Periodic table?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 6, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We demand pictoral proof. Also you can meet me somewhere half way between KY and GA. We'll have some coffee and chat.We'll get sedarfaery to join us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding. You two have so much in common, it's funny. I don't think any has seen Krunchy in awhile. We took a shot in the dark that you were him.Please don't be offended by any of this. We're all here to have a good time.





Its easy to have something in common when you are built to match someone's profile.  I'm all for the pictoral proof and jello wrestling...bring it on


----------



## sedarfairy (May 6, 2007)

I have a list of questions for the new Sedar to answer...

1.  Why the spelling of your name?  Does it have significance as mine does?
2.  Which part of Kentucky?
3.  What made you check out this particular thread?
4.  You've been here since May...5 days...and yet have 60 posts.  That indicates you have changed your profile name.  What was it before?


----------



## hafrogman (May 6, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Mmm, salty water.
> 
> Is hafrogman a chemist or just really good with the Periodic table?




Hafrogman is a geek.  But an engineer, not a chemist.  I took lots of chemistry classes, and know bad chemistry jokes.

Two atoms are walking down the street when a third atom bumps into one of them as he hurries by.  Then continue their walk for a bit, until the first atom notices something wrong.

A1: Hey, I think that guy stole one of my electrons.
A2: Are you sure?
A1: Yes, I'm positive.


----------



## Aeson (May 6, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Its easy to have something in common when you are built to match someone's profile.  I'm all for the pictoral proof and jello wrestling...bring it on



W00T.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hafrogman is a geek.  But an engineer, not a chemist.  I took lots of chemistry classes, and know bad chemistry jokes.
> 
> Two atoms are walking down the street when a third atom bumps into one of them as he hurries by.  Then continue their walk for a bit, until the first atom notices something wrong.
> 
> ...





I'm going to share that with my buddy who is in fact a chemist.


----------



## hafrogman (May 6, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm going to share that with my buddy who is in fact a chemist.




He*'s heard it, I guarentee it.



* or she


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

heh, i get it - i'm almost ashamed to say.


----------



## Aeson (May 9, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> heh, i get it - i'm almost ashamed to say.



What do you get? Can we have some?


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 9, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Two atoms are walking down the street when a third atom bumps into one of them as he hurries by.  Then continue their walk for a bit, until the first atom notices something wrong.
> 
> A1: Hey, I think that guy stole one of my electrons.
> A2: Are you sure?
> A1: Yes, I'm positive.




Oh my god. That's hilarious. Yes, I took a few too many years of chemisty. My love of the happy benezene molecule knows no limits.

But that does not solve the dilemna of 2 fairies. I say we have a fairy fight. It's like a cripple fight (ala South Park), but with a lot more glitter.

2 fey go in. 1 fey come out. Spin the wheel raggity man.

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I say we have a fairy fight. It's like a cripple fight (ala South Park), but with a lot more glitter.




Yeah, see everyone else seems to be voting for a fairy fight which is like a cat fight but with more Jell-o.

And clothes-ripping.

And slow-motion replay.

What?


----------



## Aeson (May 9, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, see everyone else seems to be voting for a fairy fight which is like a cat fight but with more Jell-o.
> 
> And clothes-ripping.
> 
> ...



I think there should be a poll. Maybe that should be a pole.


----------



## Aeson (May 9, 2007)

You think it will be more like this?






Or this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My guess


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 9, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Use the force sedarfairy. If that doesn't work, try the pillow fight. If it really is Krunchy behind the alt, he will be distracted by the fluffy pillows and show his true colors. Or in this case, species.

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

I'm hoping for number 1, but I think it's going to be one of those fights you see in the movies, between someone and their clone.  By the times it's all over, will we know which Sedarfey is the "real" one?


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe that should be a pole.




I find your ideas intriguing, and would like to sign up for your newsletter.


----------



## Aeson (May 9, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I find your ideas intriguing, and would like to sign up for your newsletter.



I hope to have jackets also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope to have jackets also.



A bulletproof one would be nice.   
















WHAT?!


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A bulletproof one would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With some of the things I've said around here I might need one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> With some of the things I've said around here I might need one.



And one for you mind's eye too.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And one for you mind's eye too.



BOOM! Head Shot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> BOOM! Head Shot!



Sigh.   

Alas, Aeson, I knew thee well.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> Alas, Aeson, I knew thee well.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Oh my god. That's hilarious. Yes, I took a few too many years of chemisty. My love of the happy benezene molecule knows no limits.
> 
> But that does not solve the dilemna of 2 fairies. I say we have a fairy fight. It's like a cripple fight (ala South Park), but with a lot more glitter.
> 
> ...




after the week I've had...I"m ready for a fairy cage match.  I think I have the advantage as I was raised by a slightly off kilter vietnam vet commando.  Other girls learn how to cook and clean...I learned how to skin rabbits and to shoot a variety of weapons.  Also handy with a machete.    As my daddy has said...there is more than one way to pluck the wings off a fairy.  okay...maybe he didn't quite say it that way.  but i'm sure thats what he meant.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, see everyone else seems to be voting for a fairy fight which is like a cat fight but with more Jell-o.
> 
> And clothes-ripping.
> 
> ...





You know...I suspect that was supposed to offend me in some way.  But I'm strangely drawn to Hafrogman and his crazy notion of revelry.  should I be worried?  Am I infected?  Will it cause warts?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Use the force sedarfairy. If that doesn't work, try the pillow fight. If it really is Krunchy behind the alt, he will be distracted by the fluffy pillows and show his true colors. Or in this case, species.
> 
> -Suzi




I'm leaning toward a more violent one...doesn't seem to be pictured there.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> after the week I've had...I"m ready for a fairy cage match.  I think I have the advantage as I was raised by a slightly off kilter vietnam vet commando.  Other girls learn how to cook and clean...I learned how to skin rabbits and to shoot a variety of weapons.  Also handy with a machete.    As my daddy has said...there is more than one way to pluck the wings off a fairy.  okay...maybe he didn't quite say it that way.  but i'm sure thats what he meant.



Will you marry me?



			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm leaning toward a more violent one...doesn't seem to be pictured there.



I used all my fights but I can offer you a variety of weapons.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you marry me?
> 
> 
> I used all my fights but I can offer you a variety of weapons.



Actually darlin Im not much on the institute of marriage.  I much prefer lustful living without commitment.  one a side note, any man that would willingly offer up his coveted weapons to a female has to be worthwhile.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually darlin Im not much on the institute of marriage.  I much prefer lustful living without commitment.  one a side note, any man that would willingly offer up his coveted weapons to a female has to be worthwhile.



Who needs marriage. Let's live in sin. When I commit to a woman, all I have is hers. I hold nothing back.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who needs marriage. Let's live in sin. When I commit to a woman, all I have is hers. I hold nothing back.




well...only if you can handle all my personality quirks.  I'm an incredibly blunt fairy and I sideline as a betty crocker fairy, a race car fairy (you should see how cute I am smeared in transmission fluid), and as a track coach fairy.  oh yeah...almost forgot...i'm a shower gel fairy too.  I multi-task.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well...only if you can handle all my personality quirks.  I'm an incredibly blunt fairy and I sideline as a betty crocker fairy, a race car fairy (you should see how cute I am smeared in transmission fluid), and as a track coach fairy.  oh yeah...almost forgot...i'm a shower gel fairy too.  I multi-task.



I'm waiting to hear the bad personality quirks.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to hear the bad personality quirks.




I never said they were bad    In fact, gals like Suzi and me are nearly perfect.  heheh


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I never said they were bad    In fact, gals like Suzi and me are nearly perfect.  heheh



Sounds like it. 

Besides I like those quirks. I could use someone that knows their way around a car. Someone that can help me get in shape. I like fairies that smell pretty and clean. I'm not very good at baking but I can cook a mean meatloaf so a Betty Crocker type would be nice.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like it.
> 
> Besides I like those quirks. I could use someone that knows their way around a car. Someone that can help me get in shape. I like fairies that smell pretty and clean. I'm not very good at baking but I can cook a mean meatloaf so a Betty Crocker type would be nice.




so you don't think its a bad thing that I plan to run my doppleganger through with a shrimp skewer?  or several of them?


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so you don't think its a bad thing that I plan to run my doppleganger through with a shrimp skewer?  or several of them?



Do I get to watch? Can I help or hold her down?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Ooooh...Suzy...I like this one.  I say we keep him.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Ooooh...Suzy...I like this one.  I say we keep him.



W00T.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so you don't think its a bad thing that I plan to run my doppleganger through with a shrimp skewer?  or several of them?



what makes you rhink it even is a doppelganger?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> W00T.




I'm assuming that means you will come willingly into the Fey lair?


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that means you will come willingly into the Fey lair?



I assume this means I get wild passionate fairy love before you gig me. If that is the case I will gladly go and die a happy man.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> what makes you rhink it even is a doppelganger?




Krunchy is awol
There is no way that someone else picked sedar for the spelling when it has a couple of very specific meanings
my home state? 
my same age?

um...no...i just don't believe that is possible.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Fru don't mess this up with logic. I'm about to get me some fairy nookie.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume this means I get wild passionate fairy love before you gig me. If that is the case I will gladly go and die a happy man.




what happens in the Fairy Lair stays in the Fairy Lair...isn't that so Suzi? I guess that means you just have to follow me to find out.  By the way...this trip will require a blindfold.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru don't mess this up with logic. I'm about to get me some fairy nookie.



What if I blew the lid off this conpiracy?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Krunchy is awol
> There is no way that someone else picked sedar for the spelling when it has a couple of very specific meanings
> my home state?
> my same age?
> ...




Whats your thought on the situation Fru?  You are wise and sensible...


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> what happens in the Fairy Lair stays in the Fairy Lair...isn't that so Suzi? I guess that means you just have to follow me to find out.  By the way...this trip will require a blindfold.



Kinky. I'm in. Fru if I don't come back tell the hive I'll miss them. Tell them I died with a smile on my face.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What if I blew the lid off this conpiracy?



Wait until we are finished and you can blow whatever you want.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What if I blew the lid off this conpiracy?





Spill it Fru...what do you know?


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Spill it Fru...what do you know?



If he claims to be the doppleganger I will have a new found respect for him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

I've seen haer around on the forums, asking about Eberron, the Dangeorous Book gor Boys thread, commenting on Planescape as an MMORPG, and she even visited my gathered goodies thread. 

I think it is entirely plausible that Sedarfaery is a real person. Birthdate coincidence? check. Location coincidence? check. But , she hasn't coomented on your questions you asked her a couple of pages ago. Give her a chance to answer those questions, then you can judge if she is a clone.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've seen haer around on the forums, asking about Eberron, the Dangeorous Book gor Boys thread, commenting on Planescape as an MMORPG, and she even visited my gathered goodies thread.
> 
> I think it is entirely plausible that Sedarfaery is a real person. Birthdate coincidence? check. Location coincidence? check. But , she hasn't coomented on your questions you asked her a couple of pages ago. Give her a chance to answer those questions, then you can judge if she is a clone.




at least a couple of those threads are relatively new...to have 60 posts in just a few days she would have to live on here for a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kinky. I'm in. Fru if I don't come back tell the hive I'll miss them. Tell them I died with a smile on my face.



It the Futurama episode 'Amazon Women in the Mood' all over again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> at least a couple of those threads are relatively new...to have 60 posts in just a few days she would have to live on here for a while.



Not necesserily. She may have had plenty of time on her hands.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> at least a couple of those threads are relatively new...to have 60 posts in just a few days she would have to live on here for a while.



Have you met Crothian? 60 posts in a day is very possible. 60 in a few days is very very possible.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It the Futurama episode 'Amazon Women in the Mood' all over again.



I haven't seen it but I like the sound of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you met Crothian? 60 posts in a day is very possible. 60 in a few days is very very possible.



Hell, I'm close to having two 100 post days this week.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It the Futurama episode 'Amazon Women in the Mood' all over again.





well, my shower gel duties call...tonight's flavor of choice?  Walnut brown sugar.  yummmm


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well, my shower gel duties call...tonight's flavor of choice?  Walnut brown sugar.  yummmm



Can I help? I'm good at reaching the tough spots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it but I like the sound of it.



You'd like it. Zap Brannigan crashes a space restaurant into an alien planet, where women are three times the size of average humans. Zap offends their culture with a snarky basketball comment and gets sentenced to death byt he ruler, a femputer. Death by snoosnoo, aka sex. His expression upon finding out was a smile, then horror, the a smile then horror, then a smile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well, my shower gel duties call...tonight's flavor of choice?  Walnut brown sugar.  yummmm



Are you off to take a shower?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you off to take a shower?




Of course...thats what shower gel fairies do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Of course...thats what shower gel fairies do.



I wouldn't know; I've never seen one.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know; I've never seen one.




Get yourself a camera with a telephoto lens.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Get yourself a camera with a telephoto lens.




My favorite frog is right...in fact, if it gives you any idea how small I am in fairy form, my human form is only 4'11''.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> My favorite frog is right...in fact, if it gives you any idea how small I am in fairy form, my human form is only 4'11''.





I was in fact impying that he should be in a tree outside someone's house watching them in the shower, but hey, whatever floats your boat.

I'd feel very flattered about being your favorite frog if Krunchy weren't AWOL.  Oh well, beggars can't be choosers.  It's not easy bein' green, etc. etc.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> My favorite frog is right..


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was in fact impying that he should be in a tree outside someone's house watching them in the shower, but hey, whatever floats your boat.



That's creepy, dude.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's creepy, dude.




Yeah, because nothing else in this thread has touched on creepy.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, because nothing else in this thread has touched on creepy.



I had to say it to someone. I get it said to me enough.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 10, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Ooooh...Suzy...I like this one.  I say we keep him.




Don't forget to punch holes in the lid. You remember what happened to the last one.   

Maybe Krunchy is a little jealous. It was a 1 frog show on page 1, but now we are talking 2 frogs, a Fru, and an Aeson.

-Suzi


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Don't forget to punch holes in the lid. You remember what happened to the last one.
> 
> Maybe Krunchy is a little jealous. It was a 1 frog show on page 1, but now we are talking 2 frogs, a Fru, and an Aeson.
> 
> -Suzi



I can hold my breath for awhile. Just sayin' 
Jealousy is possible.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can hold my breath for awhile. Just sayin'




That's creepy, dude.   


Hrm. . . I thought the Fru was a gigging advocate, not a stalkee.  And at one point we had a kitten wandering around here too. . . so that's 4:3 (4:2 without the Krunch) so we actually need reinforcements.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's creepy, dude.
> 
> 
> Hrm. . . I thought the Fru was a gigging advocate, not a stalkee.  And at one point we had a kitten wandering around here too. . . so that's 4:3 (4:2 without the Krunch) so we actually need reinforcements.




You think that's creepy, you haven't seen anything. Wait until you make the trek to circvs maximvs. 

Fru dares not go against the women. He'll be happy being the spear carrier. My problem is I didn't play hard to get. I think they'll get bored with me.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think that's creepy, you haven't seen anything. Wait until you make the trek to circvs maximvs.




Heh, I used to frequent Nutkinland, nothing on the internet can really creep me out any more.  I just figured I had to say it to someone.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh, I used to frequent Nutkinland, nothing on the internet can really creep me out any more.  I just figured I had to say it to someone.



You should try the new one. It's not your mom's Nutkinland anymore.

I like you. If they are about to gig ya I might think twice about helping you before running away.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like you. If they are about to gig ya I might think twice about helping you before running away.




Your courage and selfless devotion to your own safety flatters me    

But honestly, if they ever decide to actually go ahead and gig me, there's not much that you or anyone can do to save me.  My only bet is to keep them amused.  Sort of like Scherezade . . . 

only without the sultry harem outfits . . . 

unless I can convince Sedar 1, Sedar 2 or Suzi. . .


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your courage and selfless devotion to your own safety flatters me
> 
> But honestly, if they ever decide to actually go ahead and gig me, there's not much that you or anyone can do to save me.  My only bet is to keep them amused.  Sort of like Scherezade . . .
> 
> ...



I know. They already have me in the lair, blindfolded. I'm a dead man.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. They already have me in the lair, blindfolded. I'm a dead man.




You type surprisingly well for a blindfolded man.


Ladies, you may wish to check that blindfold.  And bind his hands.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You type surprisingly well for a blindfolded man.
> 
> 
> Ladies, you may wish to check that blindfold.  And bind his hands.



Binding. Now that is even kinkier. I should have suggested that to them.


----------



## hafrogman (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Binding. Now that is even kinkier. I should have suggested that to them.






A tale of unbridled passion and weird perversions.  With Bette Davis as Sedarfairy, and Leslie Howard as Aeson.  ENWorld Productions is proud to present:




_No frogs were harmed in the making of this movie._


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was in fact impying that he should be in a tree outside someone's house watching them in the shower, but hey, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> I'd feel very flattered about being your favorite frog if Krunchy weren't AWOL.  Oh well, beggars can't be choosers.  It's not easy bein' green, etc. etc.





Krunchy was insulting to my daughter...he in fact can never be my favorite.  He will definitely get gigged and his tiny hind parts will be roasted over an open flame and served with southern garlic potatoes.  Who wants to bring the coleslaw?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Don't forget to punch holes in the lid. You remember what happened to the last one.
> 
> Maybe Krunchy is a little jealous. It was a 1 frog show on page 1, but now we are talking 2 frogs, a Fru, and an Aeson.
> 
> -Suzi




so what you are saying is that we need to start eliminating the weak?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think that's creepy, you haven't seen anything. Wait until you make the trek to circvs maximvs.
> 
> Fru dares not go against the women. He'll be happy being the spear carrier. My problem is I didn't play hard to get. I think they'll get bored with me.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your courage and selfless devotion to your own safety flatters me
> 
> But honestly, if they ever decide to actually go ahead and gig me, there's not much that you or anyone can do to save me.  My only bet is to keep them amused.  Sort of like Scherezade . . .
> 
> ...




actually...I have a harem outfit.  in purple.  and a catwoman costume, the halle berry version.  and a tavern wench.  I'm heavily into halloween.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so what you are saying is that we need to start eliminating the weak?



I'm strong. I'll take whatever you dish out.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually...I have a harem outfit.  in purple.  and a catwoman costume, the halle berry version.  and a tavern wench.  I'm heavily into halloween.



Which one do I get to wear?


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which one do I get to wear?




Okay.  Now that IS creepy.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay.  Now that IS creepy.




Oh...come on froggie....you know you wanna play dress up.  
whats preferable...your innards on a stabbity stick or wearing my harem outfit?  admit it...you know you wanna


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay.  Now that IS creepy.



I see it more as funny.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which one do I get to wear?





I'm guessing you are more of a black leather kind of guy...so catwoman.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you are more of a black leather kind of guy...so catwoman.



How about I be Batman and you be Catwoman.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Oh...come on froggie....you know you wanna play dress up.
> whats preferable...your innards on a stabbity stick or wearing my harem outfit?  admit it...you know you wanna




Between the two, there's not a whole lotta choice.  But I have to say, all in all, I'd prefer YOU in the harem outfit. . . or the wench outfit.  I have a thing for wenches: lusty, tavern, or otherwise.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Between the two, there's not a whole lotta choice.  But I have to say, all in all, I'd prefer YOU in the harem outfit. . . or the wench outfit.  I have a thing for wenches: lusty, tavern, or otherwise.





does that mean I need to send you my halloween pictures?


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> does that mean I need to send you my halloween pictures?



What do I have to do to get those pics?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about I be Batman and you be Catwoman.





actually I dressed my poodle up as batman so I could have the pleasure of leading Batman around on a leash


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Hey Suz...you got those hedge trimmers sharpened?




You know I keep them sharp... sounds like "human topiary time." Fun for the whole family.   

Incidentally, no harem garb here. I do the historic thing, like crushing my rib cage to look like a busty wench.

However, as I get older, I appreciate ways to look pretty without crippling myself more and more. I could be converted to draped silks. But it's going to take more than waffles hafrogman.

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do I have to do to get those pics?




i'd probably need a way to send them to you...


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> You know I keep them sharp... sounds like "human topiary time." Fun for the whole family.
> 
> Incidentally, no harem garb here. I do the historic thing, like crushing my rib cage to look like a busty wench.
> 
> ...




Oh Suzi...the fun we shall have!  Mine is also a busty wench costume...we should get together and have a busty wench convention and plan our next course of action.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'd probably need a way to send them to you...



battana [@] gmail [.com]


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> battana [@] gmail [.com]




wench pictures heading your way


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> wench pictures heading your way



You're cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're cute. Thank you for sharing.



cute...the kiss of death


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> cute...the kiss of death



How about OMG UR SMOKIN HAWT!!!!1!!111


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about OMG UR SMOKIN HAWT!!!!1!!111





why didn't you say so in the first place?


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> why didn't you say so in the first place?



Didn't want to over do it. It would be a more accurate statement.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Zomg Its Teh Rei!!!!!111!


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't want to over do it. It would be a more accurate statement.




you aren't using flattery to avoid the stabbity stick are you?  I realize you aren't a frog...but I can make exceptions.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you aren't using flattery to avoid the stabbity stick are you?  I realize you aren't a frog...but I can make exceptions.



I never do that. I flatter because I mean it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> does that mean I need to send you my halloween pictures?




Never let it be said that I needed to be asked twice.

hafrogman (predictable, no?) also at gmail.

Sadly I have no halloween pictures to send in return.  All I've got is a picture of me as a bridesmaid at my sister's wedding.  Alas, always a bridesmaid, never a bride.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Incidentally, no harem garb here. I do the historic thing, like crushing my rib cage to look like a busty wench.
> 
> However, as I get older, I appreciate ways to look pretty without crippling myself more and more. I could be converted to draped silks. But it's going to take more than waffles hafrogman.
> 
> -Suzi




What do you desire?  Pancakes?  Crepes?  French Toast?  A trip to the French Riviera?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never let it be said that I needed to be asked twice.
> 
> hafrogman (predictable, no?) also at gmail.
> 
> Sadly I have no halloween pictures to send in return.  All I've got is a picture of me as a bridesmaid at my sister's wedding.  Alas, always a bridesmaid, never a bride.





incoming tavern wench froggie


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you desire?  Pancakes?  Crepes?  French Toast?  A trip to the French Riviera?




I make a mean homemade crepe


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> incoming tavern wench froggie




Very pretty.      I also love your hair, how long did it take to make it do that?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Very pretty.      I also love your hair, how long did it take to make it do that?




I always have bizarre color streaks in my hair.  The curls took a while...


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I always have bizarre color streaks in my hair.  The curls took a while...



I like purple. Any pics with purple hair?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like purple. Any pics with purple hair?




actually i'm due those this summer.  I'm a high school teacher, so they get all cranky when I get too wild during the school year.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually i'm due those this summer.  I'm a high school teacher, so they get all cranky when I get too wild during the school year.



Keep my email. I'd like to see the pics. I can understand that. You have to set an example. What do you teach? You're track coach right?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Keep my email. I'd like to see the pics. I can understand that. You have to set an example. What do you teach? You're track coach right?




Purple is my favorite color.  Actually, I coach track, cross country, and dance.  I teach English, creative writing, and French.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Purple is my favorite color.  Actually, I coach track, cross country, and dance.  I teach English, creative writing, and French.



Purple is my favorite also. 
Say something dirty in French for me.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Purple is my favorite also.
> Say something dirty in French for me.





I emailed it to you since I didn't want to soil Hafrogman's little froggie ears.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I emailed it to you since I didn't want to soil Hafrogman's little froggie ears.




No francais pour l'homme de anura?    :\    C'est la vie.


_disclaimer:  The frogman speaks no actual french (other than "voulez-vous coucher avec moi?")  The above butchering of the french language is piecemealed together from whatever romance language has filtered into his brain._


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No francais pour l'homme de anura?    :\    C'est la vie.
> 
> 
> _disclaimer:  The frogman speaks no actual french (other than "voulez-vous coucher avec moi?")  The above butchering of the french language is piecemealed together from whatever romance language has filtered into his brain._




Ooh La La HaFroggieman!  J'adore l'homme qui parle le francais!  Tu es magnifique!


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh. I knew it had to be either the Chinese or the Japanese. I'm not saying anything bad about it, I mean down south we have a neat little thing called Chitlins, which are basically fried up intestine. Never had it, never will lemme tell ya. I refuse to partake of anything that moved um feces through it. Lol



I think they are boiled but can be fired also. My great grandmother used to cook them for her family. Lucky for me that was long before I came along.


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Ooh La La HaFroggieman!  J'adore l'homme qui parle le francais!  Tu es magnifique!




Hmmm, now all you need to do is tell me that you have a Morticia Adams costume and we'll be all set.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, now all you need to do is tell me that you have a Morticia Adams costume and we'll be all set.





I definitely can get hold of one.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I definitely can get hold of one.



pixplsthxbye


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> pixplsthxbye





so...any Krunchy sightings?


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so...any Krunchy sightings?



I haven't seen him in awhile. I think after he insulted your daughter he took a break.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so...any Krunchy sightings?



I thought I saw him leap over my koi pond this morning before I hit the sack.


----------



## hafrogman (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so...any Krunchy sightings?




I ate some krunchy chicken for lunch.  But it tasted like chicken.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought I saw him leap over my koi pond this morning before I hit the sack.





Could you be enticed to put out a few froggy traps?      He has a date with a stabbity stick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Could you be enticed to put out a few froggy traps?      He has a date with a stabbity stick.



Sure, I can be enticed. What did you have in mind?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure, I can be enticed. What did you have in mind?




Well...I guess you should put together a proposal.    I really want to capture Krunchy.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Well...I guess you should put together a proposal.    I really want to capture Krunchy.




I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't an on-going game with you and Krunchy--much like the fisherman who catches his scaly nemesis and releases him just for the pleasure of catching him again.

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (May 14, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't an on-going game with you and Krunchy--much like the fisherman who catches his scaly nemesis and releases him just for the pleasure of catching him again.
> 
> -Suzi




Hmmm, perhaps she is only interested in the thrill of the hunt.  Perhaps we should make her a frog hunting simulator where she could track down and maim an innocent amphibian over and over and over and over again.  Or, she could just play Frogger, which has the same effect if you're as bad at it as I am.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, perhaps she is only interested in the thrill of the hunt.  Perhaps we should make her a frog hunting simulator where she could track down and maim an innocent amphibian over and over and over and over again.  Or, she could just play Frogger, which has the same effect if you're as bad at it as I am.




She likes the pointy stick--much different than getting run over by cars, jumping into water (never understood why that killed a frog), jumping into embankments, and touching snakes on a log.

No, I think she's full blown "Capture him, bring out the sticks, and somehow he gets away just so the fairy can try to gig another day."

Sedarfairy.... this is your intervention. We love you and you have to stop stalking Krunchy and releasing him. Next time you catch him, you *must* gig him. Admitting you have a problem is the first step.

-Suzi


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think they are boiled but can be fired also. My great grandmother used to cook them for her family. Lucky for me that was long before I came along.




They're first well cleaned, boiled, then fried, leastways that's how I hear it's done. Never, ever trust uncooked Chitlins to be clean when you get em from wherever. Clean em yourself. Which is why I will never eat Chitlins. _*EVER*_.

I guess you'll never see me enter a bizzare food club.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> They're first well cleaned, boiled, then fried, leastways that's how I hear it's done. Never, ever trust uncooked Chitlins to be clean when you get em from wherever. Clean em yourself. Which is why I will never eat Chitlins. _*EVER*_.
> 
> I guess you'll never see me enter a bizzare food club.



I will defer to your knowledge on the subject. I've just heard about my great grandmother cooking them. I didn't hear the details

I don't blame you for not wanting to eat them.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> She likes the pointy stick--much different than getting run over by cars, jumping into water (never understood why that killed a frog), jumping into embankments, and touching snakes on a log.
> 
> No, I think she's full blown "Capture him, bring out the sticks, and somehow he gets away just so the fairy can try to gig another day."
> 
> ...



I think she needs to find a new frog. Krunchy hasn't been around in a couple weeks.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

I think she KILLED Krunchy!

Grr. Didn't even save me any.

Meanie!


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I think she KILLED Krunchy!
> 
> Grr. Didn't even save me any.
> 
> Meanie!



He was a small frog. There wasn't much to go around.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

She still shouldda offered! Bad manners that! Dirty pool.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She still shouldda offered! Bad manners that! Dirty pool.



I agree. She didn't even offer me any. I'm blindfolded in her lair somewhere.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

Welll... You do deserve it. ^_^


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

Actually, it isn't the thrill of the hunt.  I have a definite beef with Krunchy.  If it were flirtation...then there would be thrill.  I'm not looking to woo him...except into a trance right before I stab him between the bulging eyeballs.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

[Sedarfairy.... this is your intervention. We love you and you have to stop stalking Krunchy and releasing him. Next time you catch him, you *must* gig him. Admitting you have a problem is the first step.

-Suzi[/QUOTE]

you have a point Suzi...hehehehe.  get it?  a point?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I think she KILLED Krunchy!
> 
> Grr. Didn't even save me any.
> 
> Meanie!





I promise...when I capture the cad, I'll cut him up into bite-sized pieces.  I'll send each of you your share


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree. She didn't even offer me any. I'm blindfolded in her lair somewhere.




Anybody seen my cattle prod and thumbscrews?


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

Already killed him. I know it. I know it!

You'll just go out into the swamp and get one just like Krunchy and say it's him, cuz all frogs look alike. Just like mom did with the gold fish when it died.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Welll... You do deserve it. ^_^



Yes I do. I'm a bad boy.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Anybody seen my cattle prod and thumbscrews?



 Beg your forgiveness.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Already killed him. I know it. I know it!
> 
> You'll just go out into the swamp and get one just like Krunchy and say it's him, cuz all frogs look alike. Just like mom did with the gold fish when it died.





My daughter hugged her fish to death and then hid the carcass.  not much I could do for her.   :\


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Anybody seen my cattle prod and thumbscrews?




The thumbscrews are where you left em last. Underneath the cat o nine tails.

The cattle prod is in the Umbrella stand.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The thumbscrews are where you left em last. Underneath the cat o nine tails.
> 
> The cattle prod is in the Umbrella stand.



This is because I flirted with you at CM isn't it? 

You're just so damn sexy with all those smilies.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

*Slaps him upside the head.

Didn't your mamma teach you not to flirt with women who are clearly crazy? I mean me, suzi and sedar are talking about stabitty sticks and frog giggin.

That shoulda been your first clue on our lack of sanity.

'Sides, smilies are fun.

We need more smilies here at Enworld! And even though we can't have all the smilies we do at Circvs, we can still have some of them.

I like the popcorn smilie. And the evil heh. And the banana man.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Slaps him upside the head.
> 
> Didn't your mamma teach you not to flirt with women who are clearly crazy? I mean me, suzi and sedar are talking about stabitty sticks and frog giggin.
> 
> ...



You've seen me. I flirt with anyone. I love insane women. They make me look normal.

We need more here. You can get a lot of them or some very similar in a Firfox add-on.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Beg your forgiveness.





oh...come on...I hate it when they go down easy


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> oh...come on...I hate it when they go down easy



I'll go down how ever you want me to.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love insane women. They make me look normal.




It'll take a LOT more than that. . .


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It'll take a LOT more than that. . .



I might need to go on a frog hunt.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I promise...when I capture the cad, I'll cut him up into bite-sized pieces.  I'll send each of you your share




I hope it's cooler than the "gorey" bundle from the _Blair Witch Project_. And if possible, break up his bones a little so we all get a piece.

What's the point of having Krunchyfrog with bones if you don't get a little marrow in here and there?

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

I'm confused..... this is like Hivemind but on crack.


what are you doing?


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm confused..... this is like Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> 
> what are you doing?



It's an ensemble cast improv.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm confused..... this is like Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> what are you doing?



Trying to gig a couple of frogs.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2007)

It's like e-stalking, but without anyone actually caring.

Or hivemind for those not of the hive.

Or the pantheon for the mortal.

Or whatever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's like e-stalking, but without anyone actually caring.
> 
> Or hivemind for those not of the hive.
> 
> ...



croaks the local frog.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> croaks the local frog.




No, no.  Sedar and Suzi are the ones trying to croak me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  Sedar and Suzi are the ones trying to croak me.



I meant croak as in talking; like 'ribbit'.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant croak as in talking; like 'ribbit'.




When a froggie comes along, you must Ribb-it.
It sings a froggie song, it goes Ribb-it.
Now Ribb-it.  Ribb-it good.

. . .

I love Devo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> When a froggie comes along, you must Ribb-it.
> It sings a froggie song, it goes Ribb-it.
> Now Ribb-it.  Ribb-it good.
> 
> ...



Thats great!   

Totally sigged!


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm confused..... this is like Hivemind but on crack.
> what are you doing?




Man, that's the nicest thing anyone has said about a collective. Hivemind but on crack.

It's simple my good man. We are hunting frogs. Why? For stabbing with pointy sticks for consumption. Why these particular frogs?

Well, Sedar's got a bone to pick with Krunchy. get it? This thread needs a monkey with a drumset in the corner.

Hafrogman likes agressive women chasing him, although his preferences fall in the "without pointy sticks" category--thus the initial bribe of waffles and pancakes.

Somehow we picked up an Aeson (still not sure what species he's from, but definitely not a frog ) and a Fru. And Kirke improvisational culinary skills could come in handy. The hippies, vegans, and doppleganger Sedars are mere side-effects.

That's what we are doing here, mega. In short--very important work.

-Suzi


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm confused..... this is like Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> 
> what are you doing?





Well...since I started this...I'm on a zen quest to eradicate the narrow-minded frogs of the world.  That might seem a bit of an antithesis to the whole usual zen mentality, but what better way to achieve peace of mind then to get rid of the fog/frog that keeps us all down?  

glad I could clear that up for you


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  Sedar and Suzi are the ones trying to croak me.





Thats one way to describe it...


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Man, that's the nicest thing anyone has said about a collective. Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> It's simple my good man. We are hunting frogs. Why? For stabbing with pointy sticks for consumption. Why these particular frogs?
> 
> ...





wow...that kind of made me misty-eyed.  I can't believe how elequently you put that Suz.  I'm glad we decided to align our powers.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2007)

Why one should hate frogs-

Who hear remembers the frog version of a popular pop song that Fly 93.2 out of Albany NY used about 2-3 years a go.   One of the most annoying songs ever done.



Why one should put up with frogs-

They have mighty fine wine (forget the song... Foghat maybe?)


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2007)

I think I am too serious for this one......  :\


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Man, that's the nicest thing anyone has said about a collective. Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> It's simple my good man. We are hunting frogs. Why? For stabbing with pointy sticks for consumption. Why these particular frogs?
> 
> ...





Tis kirinke.  Besides, I like stabbity sticks. They make great kabobs.

Mmm. Frog kabobs. And when you do kabobs, you don't even need to have a grill. Just the stabbity sticks you used to spear the lil croakers and a nice fire.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Well...since I started this...I'm on a zen quest to eradicate the narrow-minded frogs of the world.  That might seem a bit of an antithesis to the whole usual zen mentality, but what better way to achieve peace of mind then to get rid of the fog/frog that keeps us all down?
> 
> glad I could clear that up for you



That's hot.[/Paris]


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Man, that's the nicest thing anyone has said about a collective. Hivemind but on crack.
> 
> It's simple my good man. We are hunting frogs. Why? For stabbing with pointy sticks for consumption. Why these particular frogs?
> 
> ...



No, my dear. I'm not a frog. Species is yet to be declassified.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Why one should hate frogs-




It's not so much hating frogs as Sedarfairy trying to erradicate 1 frog and things just got bigger, like the proverbial snowball. As a general rule, we all like frogs--some of them bearing waffles, some of them with pointy sticks coming out of their delicate parts. Of course, we can expand to more categories once we get more frogs.



> They have mighty fine wine (forget the song... Foghat maybe?)




Kirinke (sorry about the mispelling before) and I discussed the merits of the "spirits" way back there (page 3 or 4?), but no frog as of yet bears us wine. Nor named Jeramiah, but really, that's secondary to bearing wine.

Excellent 3 Dog Night reference. I approve. If you were amphibious with a sticky tongue, you could be worth of stalking. 

-Suzi * off to consult books to identify possible leads on Aeson's kind.....*


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

*Pokes him with a stabitty stick cautiously.

He might be edible. Maybe with a good wine sauce?


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> wow...that kind of made me misty-eyed.  I can't believe how elequently you put that Suz.  I'm glad we decided to align our powers.




When we reach the post cap, I can write the screen play or novel depicting: "one fairy's struggle for justice and balance in the universe."

Epic, I tell you. Like more epic than Titanic. More tragic than Dr. Zhivago. More emotionally driven than "Steel Magnolias".

-Suzi


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> It's not so much hating frogs as Sedarfairy trying to erradicate 1 frog and things just got bigger, like the proverbial snowball. As a general rule, we all like frogs--some of them bearing waffles, some of them with pointy sticks coming out of their delicate parts. Of course, we can expand to more categories once we get more frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heee. No problem. It gets misspelled alla the time.   

*Goes off to consult her cookbook. There might be a recipe there I can use. Mebbe with a bit of tweeking. 

Basil. Basil goes good with anything. Even Aesons....


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Pokes him with a stabitty stick cautiously.
> 
> He might be edible. Maybe with a good wine sauce?




See, there's a new category--Stewed in your own juices and some of the wine you brought.

Stew... that's going to need biscuits or soda bread....


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> See, there's a new category--Stewed in your own juices and some of the wine you brought.
> 
> Stew... that's going to need biscuits or soda bread....




Soda bread is soo British.

We are southerners girlchild. Drop Biscuts all the way!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Soda bread is soo British.
> 
> We are southerners girlchild. Drop Biscuts all the way!



I demand to be eaten with biscuits and gravy. You would insult me as a southern gentleman to consume me in any other fashion.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2007)

butter milk buiscuts....yummy......


scrambled eggs




grilled ham




jiuce



how much longer 'til breakfast?


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> how much longer 'til breakfast?




[southern drawl]That all depends on you suga' When you bringin' the wine?[/southern draw]

-Suzi


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> [southern drawl]That all depends on you suga' When you bringin' the wine?[/southern draw]
> 
> -Suzi



[Tom Hanks]There's no wining in breakfast.[/Tom Hanks]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Basil. Basil goes good with anything. Even Aesons....



Yup, add a little Basil to your Exposition and youll get:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> butter milk buiscuts....yummy......
> 
> scrambled eggs
> 
> ...



Not much longer for me. I haven't eaten all day, I've been running on 1 cup of coffee and a glass of milk so far.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2007)

More buiscuts are cooking for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> More buiscuts are cooking for me.



I loves me some warm biscuits, especially covered with gravy.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's hot.[/Paris]





Not too long winded?  I was a bit worried about that.  It left me breathless...


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> When we reach the post cap, I can write the screen play or novel depicting: "one fairy's struggle for justice and balance in the universe."
> 
> Epic, I tell you. Like more epic than Titanic. More tragic than Dr. Zhivago. More emotionally driven than "Steel Magnolias".
> 
> -Suzi





And that is saying something after Sally Fields' screeching "WHHHHYYYYYYY????"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Not too long winded?  I was a bit worried about that.  It left me breathless...



You can also get that way by having the wind knocked out of you.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Soda bread is soo British.
> 
> We are southerners girlchild. Drop Biscuts all the way!





My momma always called them cathead biscuits...I neglected to ask her what kind of girlhood trauma would lead her to that analogy


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not much longer for me. I haven't eaten all day, I've been running on 1 cup of coffee and a glass of milk so far.





FRU, FRU, FRU...my hippie child, the one that Krunchy is so enamored of, would be the first to tell you that skipping meals is not healthy.  You must eat several small meals a day to maintain a healthy metabolism.  She doesn't allow meal skipping around here.  And...the child has zero bodyfat and hasn't been ill in over 2 years...so I usually defer to her on all matters food.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Not too long winded?  I was a bit worried about that.  It left me breathless...



Nope. It was good. You stated your point of view very clearly. I think there was a chance it could have gone on too long. It was just right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> FRU, FRU, FRU...my hippie child, the one that Krunchy is so enamored of, would be the first to tell you that skipping meals is not healthy.  You must eat several small meals a day to maintain a healthy metabolism.  She doesn't allow meal skipping around here.  And...the child has zero bodyfat and hasn't been ill in over 2 years...so I usually defer to her on all matters food.



I'm not doing it on purpose, I'm just not hungry. A coffee and a milk usually tides me over for 2-3 hours. I woke up at 12n had my coffee then had my milk about an hour later. I'm just having a non-hungry day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

I had no idea that Krunchy is enamored with me. Should I be   or   ? After all, I am a guy.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had no idea that Krunchy is enamored with me. Should I be   or   ? After all, I am a guy.



Read. Comprehend. Post. She said he was enamored with her child not you.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Read. Comprehend. Post. She said he was enamored with her child not you.





Nevermind...twas all a farce anyway.  Krunchy dislikes my child.  Personally, if he did like you, I'd be a little offended if I were you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Read. Comprehend. Post. She said he was enamored with her child not you.



Now I get it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Soda bread is soo British.
> 
> We are southerners girlchild. Drop Biscuts all the way!




Hey!  I'm British.  No, really.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Read. Comprehend. Post. She said he was enamored with her child not you.




I'd be more concerned about the fact that the child is thirteen.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd be more concerned about the fact that the child is thirteen.



Let's not open that can of worms. That is a slippery slope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a slippery slope.



Every time I see or hear this it gets stuck in my head for 10 days.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not doing it on purpose, I'm just not hungry. A coffee and a milk usually tides me over for 2-3 hours. I woke up at 12n had my coffee then had my milk about an hour later. I'm just having a non-hungry day.




If you are putting cream or milk in your coffee and you are drinking it all day, you are getting some energy through the day. It's not like eating, say, meals. But I remember reading somewhere that traditionally Indians get a lot of their calories for drinking chai (milk tea).

-Suzi


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

So, wait.  When did we get on to breakfast, anyways?  This is what happens when I sleep through half a day of posting.  It wasn't my fault!  Dang employment.

Oh well, at least nobody's talking about frog breakfast smoothies.  What's green and red and goes around in circles?  Frog in a blender.    

I like to start my mornings off with a bowl of cereal.  Guess I'm weird like that.  But in my early college days I was a true master of the healthy breakfast.  Diet Coke and Cheetos!  The breakfast of champions!  

Please note children:  This is what happens if you choose the wrong major, sleep goes out the window and breakfast becomes whatever is sold out of the vending machines in your dorm building.  Don't Study Architecture.
(Cue music)
(Cue star)
(Cue 'The More You Know' logo)


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Good morning hafrogman. 

Sorry ... just had to come in and say hello.  

First post in this strange thread too.  :\


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't Study Architecture.




Don't forget to mention the balsa wood fund you have to have to make models, the injuries you stuff from cutting implements at 3 in the morning right before your projects are due, and how little you see of the outside world from the architecture workshop. 

One of my roommates studied architecture.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

Hiya shroomster.

Yeah. . . it's nearly 2 P.M. here, not so much the morning.  Say hi to the hive for me.    

Got any frog haiku for us?


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Don't forget to mention the balsa wood fund you have to have to make models, the injuries you stuff from cutting implements at 3 in the morning right before your projects are due, and how little you see of the outside world from the architecture workshop.
> 
> One of my roommates studied architecture.




Yep, I did all that stuff.  But really, balsa wood was heaven to work with compared to the quick mix cement they had us casting models out of.  *shudder*  It still gives me nightmares.  I have to be the only person in the world to start studying engineering because I wanted an EASIER major.


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Hey there ... no. No frog Haiku.   

Just saying "morning" in general. It's nearly 2pm here also.

Anyhoo ... not meaning to hijack the thread. Please continue!


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyhoo ... not meaning to hijack the thread. Please continue!




For one to hijack this thread, wouldn't it need to have had a path of its own to begin with?


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> For one to hijack this thread, wouldn't it need to have had a path of its own to begin with?




It has a path: points sticks with frogs on the end, particuarly one with bones. But with many things, it's the journey, not the destination.

You know, I've never emersed myself in a hivemind thread, so I have no idea when the threadcap hits.

This could go on for a long time.


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2007)

*Is still perusing her cookbook on edibles like frogs.

Hmmm. Balsa wood would make great stabitty sticks, wouldn't it?

Although I prefer good solid oak for stabbity sticks.


----------



## hafrogman (May 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Balsa wood would make great stabitty sticks, wouldn't it?




I'm very tempted to tell you that yes, Balsa wood would make WONDERFUL stabbing devices.  And don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Balsa wood would make great stabitty sticks, wouldn't it?




Unfortunately no-It's a really light-weight wood that they use for making models. Go with your gut and get a solid piece of wood to stabbing.

Pay no attention to the hafrogman and he's half veiled lies....

-suzi


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2007)

Ahh. So it would make great toothpicks to clean your teeth after the frog kabobs.   

Sorry, no forester. I have a hard time telling the difference between live oak and great oak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh. So it would make great toothpicks to clean your teeth after the frog kabobs.
> 
> Sorry, no forester. I have a hard time telling the difference between live oak and great oak.



Well, at least I know sandalwood when I see it.


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2007)

Greenery has never really interested me. I can kill sage just by looking at it wrong. Heck. I can kill a cactus. I could probably kill kudzu.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Greenery has never really interested me. I can kill sage just by looking at it wrong. Heck. I can kill a cactus. I could probably kill kudzu.



Nothing kills kudzu. Kudzu is the true hivemind. It will not die.


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2007)

Trust me. I could kill kudzu. I have no talent at growing plants.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, wait.  When did we get on to breakfast, anyways?  This is what happens when I sleep through half a day of posting.  It wasn't my fault!  Dang employment.
> 
> Oh well, at least nobody's talking about frog breakfast smoothies.  What's green and red and goes around in circles?  Frog in a blender.
> 
> ...




My daddy made me squirrel gravy and biscuits this morning.  yummmm


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> My daddy made me squirrel gravy and biscuits this morning.  yummmm



My dad told me about eating squirrel brains and eggs. My mom ate pig brains and eggs. Ever have those?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> It has a path: points sticks with frogs on the end, particuarly one with bones. But with many things, it's the journey, not the destination.
> 
> You know, I've never emersed myself in a hivemind thread, so I have no idea when the threadcap hits.
> 
> This could go on for a long time.




Exactly Suz...life is a highway and all that jazz.  I vote that when we hit the cap we start Frog stomping, the saga contines part deux

Or what about Froggies in Love, a dramatic epic of two amphibians that never managed to cross the road

or...well, i think that everyone gets the point.  Geez...I kill myself.  the point...hehe


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm very tempted to tell you that yes, Balsa wood would make WONDERFUL stabbing devices.  And don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise.





hmmm...I realize I could be wrong here, but unless I was severely drunk the last time I was working with Balsa...it snaps with barely any pressure.  Which is why I got thrown out of bible school.  Those sunday school teachers hate it when you break the steeple over and over on your balsa wood church house.  You'd be surprised how easy it is to get one of those ladies to scream.  Patience my arse.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My dad told me about eating squirrel brains and eggs. My mom ate pig brains and eggs. Ever have those?





I prefer little squirrel thighs and backs.  Not into brains.  I think any chance I had of eating those was circumvented by that brain eating scene in the Hannibal Lector movie...


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

can't help but picture the little guy sitting at the table with me, eyes glazed and red, chattering away about his winter acorn harvest, iv hooked to his furry forearm.  my scooping his tiny cranium clean...nope.  even i'm not that sick


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> hmmm...I realize I could be wrong here, but unless I was severely drunk the last time I was working with Balsa...it snaps with barely any pressure.  Which is why I got thrown out of bible school.  Those sunday school teachers hate it when you break the steeple over and over on your balsa wood church house.  You'd be surprised how easy it is to get one of those ladies to scream.  Patience my arse.



I'm going to have fun looking for horns and tail if we ever meet in person.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I prefer little squirrel thighs and backs.  Not into brains.  I think any chance I had of eating those was circumvented by that brain eating scene in the Hannibal Lector movie...






			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> can't help but picture the little guy sitting at the table with me, eyes glazed and red, chattering away about his winter acorn harvest, iv hooked to his furry forearm.  my scooping his tiny cranium clean...nope.  even i'm not that sick




I can respect that. I may have to take my BB gun out one day and go squirrel hunting. Thighs and backs? I guess that's where most of the meat is.


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> can't help but picture the little guy sitting at the table with me, eyes glazed and red, chattering away about his winter acorn harvest, iv hooked to his furry forearm.  my scooping his tiny cranium clean...nope.  even i'm not that sick




Silly fairy, you don't eat squirrel brains like a runny egg.  They're more like a honey packet.  You crunch the skull, spit out the bone fragments, then
*SLURP*

Or you, know.  Whatever.


hafrogman has never eaten any brains of any kind.


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hiya shroomster.
> 
> Yeah. . . it's nearly 2 P.M. here, not so much the morning.  Say hi to the hive for me.
> 
> Got any frog haiku for us?




Ah ha! I can't believe I forgot! One of the most famous of all haiku was written with a frog in it! Bad fungus! Bad!   

Here is the text in Japanese:

Furu ike ya
kawazu tobikomu
mizu no oto

Here is a translation (there are many attempts ... this is considered one of the deepest haiku poems ever written by Matsuo Basho):

Breaking the silence
Of an ancient pond,
A frog jumped into water —
A deep resonance.

There's a slew of different translations and curious commentary on it that can be found here:

http://www.bopsecrets.org/gateway/passages/basho-frog.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Silly fairy, you don't eat squirrel brains like a runny egg.  They're more like a honey packet.  You crunch the skull, spit out the bone fragments, then
> *SLURP*
> 
> Or you, know.  Whatever.
> ...




Not even crawdads? Or crawfish as they say in some places.


----------



## hafrogman (May 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Not even crawdads? Or crawfish as they say in some places.




Nah, I don't really relish the idea of eating anything that has more limbs than I do.  Down with crustaceans, insects, octopi, squid, etc.  Creepy crawlies != food.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey frogman ... morning.  Ya see the frog haiku in the frog giggin thread perchance?




Yeah, I saw it.  I was perusing the explanation page.  It's quite deep, and probably a fair bit beyond me.


----------



## hafrogman (May 21, 2007)

So, this thread seems to have lost a little of it's life without Krunchy alas.

New topic time.

I bought myself one of them there community supporter accounts.  What should I make my custum user title?  I was considering "oh the frogmanity" but it's kind of long.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Aeson (May 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, this thread seems to have lost a little of it's life without Krunchy alas.
> 
> New topic time.
> 
> I bought myself one of them there community supporter accounts.  What should I make my custum user title?  I was considering "oh the frogmanity" but it's kind of long.  Any thoughts?



Never been gigged.


----------



## Mycanid (May 21, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Never been gigged.




Excellent choice!


----------



## hafrogman (May 21, 2007)

It is indeed a grand suggestion.  Exactly the same length, but still a much better option.  I'll see if anyone else comes up with anything, but I'll probably end up with that.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, this thread seems to have lost a little of it's life without Krunchy alas.
> 
> New topic time.
> 
> I bought myself one of them there community supporter accounts.  What should I make my custum user title?  I was considering "oh the frogmanity" but it's kind of long.  Any thoughts?





I know you didn't just suggest that we need Krunchy in order to be spicy...


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I know you didn't just suggest that we need Krunchy in order to be spicy...




What can I say?  Fourthmeal has taken over my mind.

He's Krunchy
You're spicy   
My jokes are cheesy
...
Now all we need is melty.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What can I say?  Fourthmeal has taken over my mind.
> 
> He's Krunchy
> You're spicy
> ...



I'll melt with you.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll melt with you.




Well, first you have to stop the world, silly.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, first you have to stop the world, silly.



I often jump the gun.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 22, 2007)

I'm glad we got all that straight.  so Mr. Frog...are you willing to sacrifice yourself to Suzie and myself in order to make things a little more interesting?  heheh


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 22, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I often jump the gun.



You always jump the gun. Heck, I think one time I saw you jump a gun while it was jumping a shark.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm glad we got all that straight.  so Mr. Frog...are you willing to sacrifice yourself to Suzie and myself in order to make things a little more interesting?  heheh




Err, well.  You know; normally I'd leap at the opportunity, I'm sure.  But I would be loathe to make a lie of my brand new user title oh so quickly.  And I just bought the community supporter account and everything, it would be such a waste if I were to die just after purchasing a year's subscription.

Perhaps would could generate excitement through some other activity?


----------



## sedarfairy (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err, well.  You know; normally I'd leap at the opportunity, I'm sure.  But I would be loathe to make a lie of my brand new user title oh so quickly.  And I just bought the community supporter account and everything, it would be such a waste if I were to die just after purchasing a year's subscription.
> 
> Perhaps would could generate excitement through some other activity?




I'm open to suggestions...In fact, thats what I'd like to see.  A series of suggestions to liven this thread up.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions...In fact, thats what I'd like to see.  A series of suggestions to liven this thread up.



I'll let you chase me for awhile.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions...In fact, thats what I'd like to see.  A series of suggestions to liven this thread up.




1)*Aeson's All Nude Review* - Our favorite flirt sings and dances to your favorite show tunes from the last 100 years . . . while wearing only a black censoring bar.

2)*The George Foreman Giggin' Stick* - Infomercials about gigging and your favorite gigging equipment.  Can it remove stains?  Gig a concrete block and then a tomato?  Can it make Julliene fries?  What *ARE* Julliene Fries.

3) *. . .* - I'll need more time to think about this stuff.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1)*Aeson's All Nude Review* - Our favorite flirt sings and dances to your favorite show tunes from the last 100 years . . . while wearing only a black censoring bar.



 Not gonna happen, froggy. If sedarfairy wanted a private performance then that can be arranged.


----------



## Aurora (May 22, 2007)

Julienning is cutting a vegetable into long thin strips.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Julienning is cutting a *vegetable* into long thin strips.




Quoted for emphasis.  Just in case anyone got the bright idea of suggesting Julienne Frog.


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Quoted for emphasis.  Just in case anyone got the bright idea of suggesting Julienne Frog.



sedarfairy will find a way.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 22, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll let you chase me for awhile.



It's not a true chase when the prey are so willing to be caught. 

While I hate passing up appetizers, I wouldn't want to turn hafrogman a liar. I'm not sure how many Foreman gigging sticks we could sell to hillbillies, red necks, and folk otherwise bent toward country living. And I'm not really interested in a naked Aeson unless it's for dissection purposes (I could be the first to classify an Aeson!).

Girls-I think we need a lure. A frog lure. Point sticks demand stabbying.

-suzi


----------



## Aeson (May 22, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> It's not a true chase when the prey are so willing to be caught.



I can play hard to get.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 23, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> sedarfairy will find a way.




I'm pretty sure Pampered Chef has a Julienne Frog knife.  Cutting board too...its on page 64 of the new spring catalogue


----------



## sedarfairy (May 23, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> It's not a true chase when the prey are so willing to be caught.
> 
> While I hate passing up appetizers, I wouldn't want to turn hafrogman a liar. I'm not sure how many Foreman gigging sticks we could sell to hillbillies, red necks, and folk otherwise bent toward country living. And I'm not really interested in a naked Aeson unless it's for dissection purposes (I could be the first to classify an Aeson!).
> 
> ...




So Suzi...whats your thought on a lure?  I'm game...wild game actually.


----------



## Aeson (May 23, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Pampered Chef has a Julienne Frog knife.  Cutting board too...its on page 64 of the new spring catalogue



You're right. I saw it. I think it could be a host gift in October.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I have a list of questions for the new Sedar to answer...
> 
> 1.  Why the spelling of your name?  Does it have significance as mine does?
> 2.  Which part of Kentucky?
> ...



1. The first third edition character I played was an elf with fae lineage. The username is an amalgam and homage to that character.
2. Carlisle County; Kirbyton
3. Never heard of frog-gigging before. I wanted to see what all the hoohah was about.
4. No it doesn't. It just means that I have a little time on my hands. Besides, I've been pretty busy since then. I have a lot to catch up on now. 

Okay, all I have to do now is upload a photo. Hmm, give me a day or two to tredge up a fairly decent and recent one.


----------



## Demongirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Sharpens gig-stick and starts hunting hafrogman. 

I *WILL* be having frogs legs for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 9, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> Sharpens gig-stick and starts hunting hafrogman.
> 
> I *WILL* be having frogs legs for dinner tomorrow night.



Now, now.  Thread necromancy is frowned upon.  I gave you the link just for reference.  No need to get . . . violent.


----------



## Demongirl (Dec 10, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Now, now.  Thread necromancy is frowned upon.  I gave you the link just for reference.  No need to get . . . violent.




But I'm already getting hungry and I've already packed my deep fryer.


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

xrpsuzi said:


> So what do we get if we catch krunchy?
> 
> -Suzi




oh my lordi..... what hath someone dragged out of the EN World deep and dark closet?


Feb 2007!


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> But I'm already getting hungry and I've already packed my deep fryer.




First the food of the Hive and now this......


----------

